# Software update for newer Kindles (5.11.1) - UPDATED THREAD 4/5/19



## hamerfan

Version 5.9.6 For these Kindles:

Kindle Paperwhite (6th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle (7th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle Paperwhite (7th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle Voyage (7th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle Oasis (8th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle (8th Generation) Software Updates
Kindle Oasis (9th Generation) Software Updates

The update included this:
Read with your own fonts: You can now install your favorite fonts on your Kindle and choose one of them from the Display Settings (Aa) menu to read your eBooks. Connect your Kindle to a computer and refer to the "Read Me" file in the "fonts" folder for more information.

_see this post for info on 5.9.7: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,264060.msg3696999.html#msg3696999_

10/18/18
See This Post for latest update info.

4/5/19 
see this post for latest update info


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hamerfan said:


> For these Kindles:
> Kindle Paperwhite (6th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle (7th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle Paperwhite (7th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle Voyage (7th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle Oasis (8th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle (8th Generation) Software Updates
> Kindle Oasis (9th Generation) Software Updates
> 
> The update included this:
> Read with your own fonts: You can now install your favorite fonts on your Kindle and choose one of them from the Display Settings (Aa) menu to read your eBooks. Connect your Kindle to a computer and refer to the "Read Me" file in the "fonts" folder for more information.


Wow! That's a big change!


----------



## Linjeakel

Wow indeed - I think we've been asking for this for maybe the last ten years - basically since they invented the Kindle!


----------



## Linjeakel

OK so I downloaded the update and used it on both my Voyages. Both say in Device Info that they've successfully updated to 5.9.6 but when connected to the computer, I don't have a 'font' folder that I can see and therefore no 'read me' file. I'm going to try updating my 6th gen Paperwhite and see what happens with that.

Anyone else done this yet?



EDIT: Same thing with my Paperwhite.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't updated yet. I think this is the first update they put out I have no clue how to use. I wish they had just put a bunch of fonts in there to "activate" or something. I wouldn't even have a clue how to find fonts, where to get them, how to know they are proper and what files to get and all that stuff. But I guess they put this out for the fiddlers. Or maybe I am the only one in the universe that has no clue about fonts and what is free and where they are and all that jazz. 

Not that I have a issue now using bookerly with the bold option, but I wouldn't mind a few more fonts. But not if its something I have no clue how to do.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> I haven't updated yet. I think this is the first update they put out I have no clue how to use. I wish they had just put a bunch of fonts in there to "activate" or something. I wouldn't even have a clue how to find fonts, where to get them, how to know they are proper and what files to get and all that stuff. But I guess they put this out for the fiddlers. Or maybe I am the only one in the universe that has no clue about fonts and what is free and where they are and all that jazz.
> 
> Not that I have a issue now using bookerly with the bold option, but I wouldn't mind a few more fonts. But not if its something I have no clue how to do.


I think they expect the same response from everyone - hence the 'read me' file with instructions on how it works. Trouble is, so far I can't find the 'read me' file!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From what it says in the OP here:

The update included this:
Read with your own fonts: You can now install your favorite fonts on your Kindle and choose one of them from the Display Settings (Aa) menu to read your eBooks. Connect your Kindle to a computer and refer to the "Read Me" file in the "fonts" folder for more information.

which I assume comes straight from the Amazon page, perhaps it means this:

Once the update is applied, in order to add fonts you must have the kindle attached to your computer. Perhaps the "fonts" folder is hidden unless the kindle is acting as a USB drive?

Off to play, myself.


----------



## sseverus

After I installed the latest firmware there was a "fonts" folder at the root. Not sure if it was there before but in that folder was the readme file. New font files should go into that same folder. I installed a few new fonts I found on the web ('Lora' & 'CharisSILCompactModified') and the new software works well. Font size and boldness can also be adjusted. I usually convert my ebooks to AZW3 format in Calibre and can adjust my user installed fonts just fine using that format. Not sure about other formats.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes -- there is a 'fonts' folder when the kindle is connected to a computer. But there is no 'read me' file. 

Often when there's an update installed, the next time you wake up the kindle there are a few pages of 'new features'. Nothing this time.

Oh, and the 'fonts' folder was definitely not there before -- I looked before I copied the update and ran it.


----------



## sseverus

Strange you find no readme file. Perhaps you should try to reinstall. Here is the Readme.txt file I found in the 'fonts' folder:

===============
1. English
===============

You can now install your favorite fonts on your Kindle and choose one of them to read your eBooks.

Any font you install must be either an OpenType (OTF) or a TrueType (TTF) font. All other font formats are unsupported. Also, fonts are usually available as a font family and may consist of several files for different font styles - one each for Regular, Italic, Bold, BoldItalic, etc. For the best reading experience, we recommend you install all the files in the font family. Supported font files will have .ttf, .otf, or .ttc file extensions.

How to install fonts on your Kindle:

1. If the font is packaged into a compressed file (such as a ZIP file), uncompress the files using your favorite file extracting program

2. Copy the font files into the "fonts" folder on your Kindle

3. Disconnect your Kindle from the computer

4. You can now choose a custom font in addition to the Kindle fonts from the Display Settings (Aa) menu

Once you choose a custom font from the Display Settings (Aa) menu, your Kindle will render the book content using that font for most books. If the font is not able to be used for rendering the book's content, your Kindle will use the default system font instead. This can happen if the font does not support the characters in the book or if the font is damaged.

Amazon respects the intellectual property of others. You are responsible for ensuring you have obtained the necessary rights and permissions to use any fonts you upload to your Kindle. By using the font upload functionality on Kindle, you agree that your use of the fonts you upload will not infringe or violate the rights of any third party, and that you will indemnify Amazon for all claims resulting from your use of the fonts you upload.

For further help, please visit: http://amzn.to/2F2DhMK


----------



## Linjeakel

Well, success at last. I had left my Kindle connected to my PC after I transferred the update file and ran the update, and after it was done, there was definitely no fonts folder. So I disconnected the Kindles and then reconnected and volia! I have a fonts folder - and the 'read me' text file.

I tried transferring a couple of fonts from my Windows fonts folder to see if it works and it does. Not that there is anything I particularly want from there - I might see if there are any free fonts available online that I like. The irony is, after ten years of waiting, since they've recently given us the ability to weight the system fonts, the problem of other fonts isn't as important as it was. The only font that was bold enough for me was one I didn't like, but now I can weight my choice of font to my taste, so I'm not so desperate for new fonts.

Still, more choice is always better than less.


----------



## sseverus

Perhaps you didn't properly eject the Kindle drive to make sure everything gets correctly written.

https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-safely-remove-hardware-windows-so-you-dont-lose-your-data


----------



## Paperbackstash

It's a cool option, although honestly I'm pretty happy with their Bookerly font already so probably won't mess with the setting.


----------



## Linjeakel

sseverus said:


> Perhaps you didn't properly eject the Kindle drive to make sure everything gets correctly written.
> 
> https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-safely-remove-hardware-windows-so-you-dont-lose-your-data


I did eject the Kindle properly (I got the 'safe to remove hardware' flag) but didn't physically detach it from the computer while I updated. I didn't have to do the update again, so I must have done it correctly. Even after I pulled out the USB cable and then reattached it to reload the Kindle as a drive, there was no fonts folder. Only the second time I did that did the fonts folder appear. It was the same for all three Kindles I updated. Go figure.**

**This is not an expression we use in the UK so I hope I used it correctly!


----------



## TromboneAl

I'm perfectly happy with the fonts that are available, but I've thought of a good use for this:

Some Push to Kindle type apps result in a file that doesn't allow you to adjust the amount of bolding. It would be good to add a nice bold font for this situation.

Anyone have a font that they recommend for that?


----------



## jkingrph

I just did mine, properly ejected per computer directions, updated then reconnected and fonts folder with readme file is there  There is another file that shows all books as documents.  Oasis shows voice and a screenshot


----------



## LauraB

Is this the only change people have noticed? Tge ability to add own font or is there other smaller things people have noticed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Well, success at last. I had left my Kindle connected to my PC after I transferred the update file and ran the update, and after it was done, there was definitely no fonts folder. So I disconnected the Kindles and then reconnected and volia! I have a fonts folder - and the 'read me' text file.


I did the same thing -- disconnected after transferring the update -- ran the update and re connected. Saw the fonts folder, but no 'read me' file. Maybe I just missed it.



> I tried transferring a couple of fonts from my Windows fonts folder to see if it works and it does. Not that there is anything I particularly want from there - I might see if there are any free fonts available online that I like. The irony is, after ten years of waiting, since they've recently given us the ability to weight the system fonts, the problem of other fonts isn't as important as it was. The only font that was bold enough for me was one I didn't like, but now I can weight my choice of font to my taste, so I'm not so desperate for new fonts.
> 
> Still, more choice is always better than less.


yeah, I agree that any desire I ever had for alternate fonts is drastically reduced since they put in the bolding option. Frankly, I REALLY like Bookerly. Not sure I'll bother with even trying anything else.  More does _seem_ better than less . . . but in the case of choices I find that there comes a tipping point where too many makes it easier for me to just stick with what I know.


----------



## readingril

Bookerly bold is what I read with any more, but it's nice to have the option!


----------



## patrickt

I downloaded a couple of fonts and now I wonder why I bothered. I suppose it was just to see if it worked. I was very excited when we got more size options and the ability to bold all of the fonts but the native fonts were certainly enough for me. Who in their right mind would want to read a book with a comic font or a cursive font.

Still, it's always nice to have options especially if you aren't forced to take them.


----------



## GSDlady

Paperbackstash said:


> It's a cool option, although honestly I'm pretty happy with their Bookerly font already so probably won't mess with the setting.


Agree. I'll stick with Bookerly.


----------



## Koi

Linjeakel said:


> Go figure.**
> 
> **This is not an expression we use in the UK so I hope I used it correctly!


Usage spot on.


----------



## Patricia

I always wanted the Georgia font, so I downloaded that. Anyone else have a favorite that isn't already on Kindle?


----------



## Linjeakel

Koi said:


> Usage spot on.


----------



## Elk

Patricia said:


> Anyone else have a favorite that isn't already on Kindle?


Garamond and the classic, Times New Roman.


----------



## barryem

I use Bookerly and I'm happy with it and don't plan to change.

I read paperback books most of my life.  I had absolutely no control over fonts, margins, weight, line spacing, size, serifs or no, or any other formatting issues.  In fact it never even occurred to me that I didn't have that control.  I was reading about characters and settings and time and events.

Now with an ereader I do have control over a lot of that and as time passes I have more and more control.  I'm 77 now and I really need control over the font size and I need the lighting.  The rest is nice but I really don't care that much.  What I want to know isn't about the look of the page but what's going to happen next in the book!

Barry


----------



## Elk

For e-readers, font quality has been a secondary consideration at best. The focus has been on basic functionality.  

Quality book design, layout, and production is a minor art form I appreciate and enjoy.  It is one of the delights of reading a hard-copy book.  Some of us have long yearned for high quality e-book formatting - left justification, proper hyphenation, properly rendered fonts, true footnotes, chapter headings and pagination, etc. - which reflects the aesthetics of a "real" book. 

Ideally, e-books would specify the layout in all respects and e-readers would properly render these details.  Until then, it is wonderful to be able to make choices as to font, font size, boldness, margins, and the like. (I would also like to see these options retained even if an e-book incorporates detailed instructions in how it should be presented.  We all have preferences, vision limitations, etc.)

I have on occasion wished a book, especially a paperback, was formatted differently.  But with a physical book one has no choice.  

I am impressed with the Bookerly font and find this to be a nice step forward.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Elk said:


> Ideally, e-books would specify the layout in all respects and e-readers would properly render these details. Until then, it is wonderful to be able to make choices as to font, font size, boldness, margins, and the like. (I would also like to see these options retained even if an e-book incorporates detailed instructions in how it should be presented. We all have preferences, vision limitations, etc.)


I disagree with this as a blanket statement. Or maybe I'm not understanding your position. Here's my take:

One of the reasons kindle is so great _for me_ is that I can adjust the font to a size that is comfortable for me. If the book is 'locked' into a layout design the publisher specifies, I loose that benefit. And, in fact, I've gotten books that did just that. It's been a while -- probably 5 years or more -- and I think it happened more as an 'oops' than as a decision. Why is it a problem? If the font they lock it to is a sans serif font, I find that less comfortable to read for long periods of time. OR the size they specified was way to small or too large. In those cases I could usually adjust it with the kindle sizing feature, but it meant that when I switched to something else that hadn't been locked, I had to re-adjust everything. Annoying! It's also annoying if the publisher has locked really wide margins, or extra line breaks between paragraphs. That sort of thing feels totally amateurish. Anyway, _years_ ago I think it mostly happened accidentally, and not really all that often, but if I find a book now that does any of these things I return it and explain to Amazon exactly why.

That said, there is a 'publisher font' option that the publisher can specify. I will usually check and see what font they publisher has set and use it if it's not uncomfortable. Problem is, I'm not sure the bolding option works with a publisher font, so if the font is nice, but the lines are too thin, I go back to Bookerly, which I find to be very very well designed for the Kindle.


----------



## Elk

Which is precisely why my parenthetical comment that the ability to choose font, font size should additionally be retained.  

In this way we can appreciate and enjoy a quality book layout, while maintaining the ability to make changes if we absolutely cannot live with what the publisher intended. 

I cannot recall picking up a book and finding it physically impossible or difficult to read. I doubt I would experience problem with a virtual book with a fully defined layout.  But retaining the ability to make changes to a virtual book would be valuable for many.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Elk said:


> Which is precisely why my parenthetical comment that the ability to choose font, font size should additionally be retained.


Well, that's kind of what the 'Publisher font' does. You can read it as the publisher envisioned, or use your own settings. I'm not sure, though that the 'publisher font' goes so far as to specify anything other than font style and size; pretty sure margin width, justification, etc. are not part of it.



Elk said:


> I cannot recall picking up a book and finding it physically impossible or difficult to read.


Here's an example: I'm currently in a War and Peace book club. We're reading the translation linked. The PAPER* version is pretty thick even with it printed on very thin paper with smaller than standard print.** The smallness of the print would make it hard to read, and the size/weight would make it hard to hold. Plus, there are a lot of footnotes -- translations from the French as well as info about current society and what's going on with the war a the time, necessitating a lot of flipping to the back. Physically impossible? No. But difficult, yes. So: kindle edition is the way to go for me. 

*talking about the paperback; hardback would be worse! 

**not to mention more expensive though that's not at issue here.


----------



## patrickt

Oh, I can remember paper books I had trouble reading but then I have 70 years of reading to remember. I started young.


----------



## Elk

The publisher's font is a nice start. I would like to see this concept extended to all layout parameters. A good publisher has put a great deal of care into how the book is presented, especially in hardcover. A Kindle is capable of offering the reader the same experience (while necessarily leaving out the pleasant physical aspects, such as high paper quality in a quality book).

I have read _War and Peace_ in two different editions, both paperback. While thick, and a bit of a bother to hold, the font size, layout, etc. was fine - both were very readable. Footnotes are not an issue (at the foot of the page), endnotes require a second bookmark however. Kindle's handling of endnotes is good, a little slower but handy.

Large tomes such as _War and Peace _are easier on a Kindle because of their physical size. But this is not a layout issue, just lots of words.

One thing I miss when studying/discussing a text is the ability to quickly locate passages. With a book, I remember where on a page (top, middle, close to the bottom, etc.) a passage resides and either left or right page. By fanning the pages I can find the passage in a moment. On an e-reader, the text floats and is not necessarily in the same place each time one accesses the page, and there is no equivalent of fanning. (The page flip through feature is useful however.) Typing in a search is slow, but accurate.

In any event, the ability to load and incorporate specific fonts of choice into a book is a great addition to the firmware.


----------



## Andra

I've been reading some older books recently and came across one that must be topaz format.  I can't bold the text and it is TINY.  When I make it large enough to be comfortable, I have to finish reading it before trying something else or I just get a few words on the page.
I didn't realize how much I'd gotten used to having the bold option.  It really does make a difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If I opened a book and it was like that, I'd first check to see if there's been an update to the file. If not, I'd find it unreadable. So, even if it's been a few years, I'd contact Amazon and explain, very politely, what the issue is, and ask what can they do for me. Maybe they'll refund the purchase price and take back the book. Maybe they'll say there's nothing to do. Either way, I'd delete the book from my library. 

I'd also report it via the product page, and might write a review that explains the problem for other readers.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I opened a book and it was like that, I'd first check to see if there's been an update to the file. If not, I'd find it unreadable. So, even if it's been a few years, I'd contact Amazon and explain, very politely, what the issue is, and ask what can they do for me. Maybe they'll refund the purchase price and take back the book. Maybe they'll say there's nothing to do. Either way, I'd delete the book from my library.
> 
> I'd also report it via the product page, and might write a review that explains the problem for other readers.


It looks like rather than updating the existing book, they republished it with a new ASIN. I am getting the sample of it and if it's better then I'm going to talk to Amazon. I don't think I should have to purchase it twice to get a readable copy. Now I don't remember if it annoyed me when I first read it back in 2011 or not...

EDIT TO ADD
Just got finished chatting with Amazon. The author had submitted an update to the book, but since the update hadn't passed through all the quality control stuff it wasn't available for me in Manage Content. But the CS rep was able to send it to my library. Woot!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> It looks like rather than updating the existing book, they republished it with a new ASIN. I am getting the sample of it and if it's better then I'm going to talk to Amazon. I don't think I should have to purchase it twice to get a readable copy. Now I don't remember if it annoyed me when I first read it back in 2011 or not...
> 
> EDIT TO ADD
> Just got finished chatting with Amazon. The author had submitted an update to the book, but since the update hadn't passed through all the quality control stuff it wasn't available for me in Manage Content. But the CS rep was able to send it to my library. Woot!


Excellent outcome.

But, yeah, if they republished with a new ASIN, I'd still be in touch with Amazon to try to get the new, fixed, book without having to pay for it again.


----------



## northofdivision

A Calibre font favorite for years. One click for the OTF files for those of you wanting to play a little. Pages and pages of free ones: Dafont.com.

We should start up a thread of favorite fonts. I read some books in "she persisted". Fun one if not a little loud.


----------



## readingril

5.9.7 is out. It allows you to return KU and library books from the device with a long press on the title from the index page - YAY! No excuse for me not to return a book when done now!

All devices link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680&linkCode=ll2&tag=ter000-20&linkId=948ba02893b3d0abe9cf0db703fcf6a5&language=en_US


----------



## patrickt

Nice try but 5.9.6 is the update that never goes out of date. I can't believe how the poor beast is being flogged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It says "Return borrowed books: You can now return books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return." 

So I wonder if it means library books, too? That would be nice. I mean, they automatically go 'poof' at the end of the borrow period as long as the kindle is connected so it's not really a problem. But sometimes I like to return 'em early -- say, if I didn't finish and don't want it there making me feel guilty or if I finished fast and figure someone else wants to borrow it. Being able to do so from the device would be nice.

Still, for me not a feature that means I'm going to run right out and update all my devices.


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> It says "Return borrowed books: You can now return books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return."
> 
> So I wonder if it means library books, too? That would be nice. I mean, they automatically go 'poof' at the end of the borrow period as long as the kindle is connected so it's not really a problem. But sometimes I like to return 'em early -- say, if I didn't finish and don't want it there making me feel guilty or if I finished fast and figure someone else wants to borrow it. Being able to do so from the device would be nice.
> 
> Still, for me not a feature that means I'm going to run right out and update all my devices.


Yep, just like I said. 

I never return books early. I just don't think to do it. Came back from the beach having read three Overdrive books. I updated the firmware on my Voyage, and promptly returned the books so someone else could read them sooner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I missed your reference to 'library books' . . . . just picked up the KU reference and, as I don't do KU, my first reaction was complete apathy. 

Good to know it works as advertised.  Now if they could figure out a way to _borrow_ books from a library from the device, that would be a good thing, too.


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good to know it works as advertised.  Now if they could figure out a way to _borrow_ books from a library from the device, that would be a good thing, too.


That would be AMAZING!


----------



## Linjeakel

Sadly, in the UK we can't use Kindle e-readers for library books - I have to read mine on a Kobo - but I do currently have a KU subscription and this is a definite plus. 

I tend to just delete them off the kindle and then forget to actually return them - not having to go to the website to do that is going to be very helpful.


----------



## Atunah

I manually updated 2 of my kindles to see how this works. I have a library loan that for some reason I borrowed and can't remember why and I don't want to read it. So usually when I get library loans, I let them expire as they expire, I don't return early. Usually murphy's law comes in play anyway where several come available at once and I need that time. 

The other reason is that at least until now I wanted to  have a "record" of what I borrowed over the years. If you return early from the website, I think they go poof even in the system. So I would put the "ghost" in my read folder and could also go to my account and see everything I ever borrowed over the years. 

This seems to act like the normal expiry. The book ghost still stays and I have to move it away somehow. To delete completely I still have to go to the website to do so. And it still sends out the letter to the kindle that the library loan is expired. 

I am not sure at this point if I even want to continue keeping the traces of the borrowed books in my account. Since I log everything in goodreads anyway, it shouldn't really be needed. But I am not looking forward to the hassle going one by one in my account to delete the expired loans. Assuming that can even still be done. Pretty sure it was possible in the past. But with this new cloud stuff, who knows. 

So good for those that like to return early to be nice to the next in line. No needing to go to a website to do it anymore.


----------



## hamerfan

Thanks for letting us know, readinggril! I just updated mine and they work fine.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Usually murphy's law comes in play anyway where several come available at once and I need that time.


Boy do I know that feeling!



> The other reason is that at least until now I wanted to have a "record" of what I borrowed over the years. If you return early from the website, I think they go poof even in the system. So I would put the "ghost" in my read folder and could also go to my account and see everything I ever borrowed over the years.
> 
> This seems to act like the normal expiry. The book ghost still stays and I have to move it away somehow. To delete completely I still have to go to the website to do so. And it still sends out the letter to the kindle that the library loan is expired.
> 
> I am not sure at this point if I even want to continue keeping the traces of the borrowed books in my account. Since I log everything in goodreads anyway, it shouldn't really be needed. But I am not looking forward to the hassle going one by one in my account to delete the expired loans. Assuming that can even still be done. Pretty sure it was possible in the past. But with this new cloud stuff, who knows.
> 
> So good for those that like to return early to be nice to the next in line. No needing to go to a website to do it anymore.


Oh I didn't realize that! I do sometimes highlight or comment on a quote or something, and most of the time those are books I'd consider purchasing if I find them on sale, and my highlights / comments will still be there. If I deleted them I'd lose all that.

I just find the letter Amazon sends when something's expiry occurs annoying. I know that! Why can't I have the option to turn it off?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> I just find the letter Amazon sends when something's expiry occurs annoying. I know that! Why can't I have the option to turn it off?


I don't mind the reminder via that a book will be due back to the library soon -- gives me time to get it read or know to put it on a device that I then turn OFF until I'm finished.

I don't see the point of a notice to email and every device I own that, hey, guess what, you returned a book. DUH!* I'm not sure ANY such notification is needed but if there has to be one, a single email is sufficient as far as I'm concerned.

*it has just occurred to me that if it happens automatically, it's probably something that warrants a notification. Seems like there ought to be a way to know whether you did it manually -- via manage content or the new return option on the device -- and NOT send the notice in that case.

First world problems, I guess.


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> First world problems, I guess.


Haha... yes it is.

I don't mind the "... will be expiring soon". Sometimes borrows'll slip through the cracks and there's nothing more first world problem than that! Then it's time to turn off the WiFi 'til I finish the book!


----------



## ShinyTop

Just installed 5.0.7.  Ability to return books, in my case, KU, is huge.  Unless I have a brain sprain there should be no more choosing to read a book for free and being told I am at my limit of ten borrowed books.


----------



## Atunah

I have always returned KU books right from my kindle. Its easier now, true. Before I would go to the shopping cart icon (store), go to kindle unlimited bu clicking on the link in the middle of the page. It then pulls up the KU storefront and there is my KU library. I can see what I have checked out and return titles. But now of course one just has to hold a title and return on the home page. But its still useful to check there if you can't remember what you have checked out.


----------



## ShinyTop

Thanks for that tip.  Had no idea that was there.


----------



## Meemo

I didn't realize the latest updates had added the ability to add your own fonts until last night - that's what I get for not hanging around here more often these days!  But I just added my favorite font to both my PW2 and my Oasis, and I'm very happy!  (I've been adding it to my books via Calibre, but that way I can't change the boldness - with the Custom Font I can).  The font I like is one I found on the mobileread forum, it's called Charis SIL.  As someone who was using the font hack on my original Kindle, as well as the screensaver hack, it makes me happy to be able to add my preferred font again right on my Kindle.


----------



## Eilene

Meemo said:


> I didn't realize the latest updates had added the ability to add your own fonts until last night - that's what I get for not hanging around here more often these days! But I just added my favorite font to both my PW2 and my Oasis, and I'm very happy! (I've been adding it to my books via Calibre, but that way I can't change the boldness - with the Custom Font I can). The font I like is one I found on the mobileread forum, it's called Charis SIL. As someone who was using the font hack on my original Kindle, as well as the screensaver hack, it makes me happy to be able to add my preferred font again right on my Kindle.


I just downloaded this font & it is really nice!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW . . . . at some point my kindles updated on their own to 5.9.7 which is supposed to include the ability to return a book from the kindle vs having to go into your amazon account.

So, last night I finished a library book. As usual, first thing I did was put it in my 'read' collection. Then, I normally delete it from the device, but this time I noted the 'return to public library' option. So I did that.

Yeah . . . . it didn't go. When I later checked a different kindle that it had been on, it was still there -- which it shouldn't be if it had been deleted.

This morning, I checked 'manage content and devices' and it was still listed there as borrowed.

So: maybe it's working for KOLL/Prime/KU books, but it doesn't seem to be working for public library books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was very pleased to see this option.  I was thinking of sending in a request for it.  I think Amazon read my mind!

It seems to work for me?

I returned a couple of books using this yesterday, but they hadn't been on any other devices, so I couldn't test, though they do show as no longer available on Manage My Content.

I didn't have any more books ready to return, so I downloaded James Patterson's Murder Interrupted from the library.  It was automatically downloaded to my Oasis 1, and I also downloaded it to my Kindle app on my iPad.

Then I used the press-and-hold "Return to Public Library" on Calypso-the-Oasis.  When I opened up the app on my iPad, the book was still there, but once I synched the app, the Personal Letter that the item had been returned was there.  And, when I checked my content on Amazon, it showed "Borrow Expired" next to the title.

Has your device synched to the mother ship?  You might try a manual sync.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm.

Maybe it just takes some time?  The devices certainly should have synced as I was reading on the Voyage and then when I went to bed, opened several books on the Oasis. All of them first popped up with the 'go to most recent page' box and I did that. I did NOT do a manual sync, since the pages properly updated on all three books. 

I do remember noting that the one I'd finished on the Voyage was still on the Oasis when I opened it probably an hour or so after I'd finished it and thought I returned it.

Oh, and I am SURE it synced, because, when I finished it I did a GoodReads rating and  I almost immediately got the GR email reminding me to write a review. That popped up on my tablet and phone within minutes.

Also, I did not get the 'your book is returned' document on either kindle, or the similar email until this morning after I manually returned it via content and devices.

I'll keep paying attention. 

For me, really, it's a small thing but if it's supposed to work, then, well, it's supposed to WORK!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you actually open the book on the other device?  I had one that I knew I returned and it looked like it was still on the other device, but when I tried to open it I got the "borrow expired" pop up.

As I say, it's working on mine.  Weird.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you actually open the book on the other device? I had one that I knew I returned and it looked like it was still on the other device, but when I tried to open it I got the "borrow expired" pop up.
> 
> As I say, it's working on mine. Weird.
> 
> Betsy


Ah! No, I didn't, because, of course, I'd finished it. I'd been used, when returning a book via the computer, that the next time I opened any device the book had been on, the first thing that happened was some thinking and connecting and in about 10-15 seconds, the device would have updated and returned books are gone and the letters that they're returned show up.

I have a couple others I'll be finishing in the next day or so, and I'll pay attention. Maybe I just didn't wait long enough though, as I said, Good Reads certainly knew right away that I'd finished it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, I did not get the 'your book is returned' document on either kindle, or the similar email until this morning after I manually returned it via content and devices.


Hmmm... I didn't get the letter for either of the books I just returned on my Oasis, but I did get it on the iPad app. Can't remember if I got it for the books I returned yesterday, I usually delete them and there were a few from earlier books that I hadn't deleted yet.

The returned book on my Oasis greyed out for a time, and then reappeared, looking as if it were still available, but then when I tried to open it, it grayed out again and I got the Title Not Available popup.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think they have a few wrinkles to work out. As I said, I got the letters on my app, but not on the Oasis. And, on the Oasis, it does look like the books are still available on the account. (Both James Patterson books in the image have been returned.)

If I press and hold on one of the previously returned books, the option to Return to the Public Library is still there, and tapping on it gets the standard Return to Public Library info popup. It's not until I press Return on that popup that I'm told:

*"Problem Returning Your Book.

We are unable to return your book.

Please try again"
*

Ummm, Amazon, I can keep trying all you want, but it ain't going to work!

And both Patterson books are showing as Borrow Expired in Manage My Content.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the iPad app, the books (as shown upthread in a pic) also still appear available though I did get the letters. But, interestingly...

When I try to access the book on the iPad, I get an appropriate popup that the loan has ended, unlike what happens on the Oasis. Like I said, some wrinkles to work out. Off to send feedback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for checking, Betsy. happy to know I've not gone completely 'round the bend! 

I am used to still seeing returned library books in my 'all' on both the Voyage and Oasis but, yeah, if I try to download them, I'll get a note that they're returned.

As I say, I'll pay more attention to exactly what happens next time I finish a library book and make notes to send feedback as well. This time I just did it and didn't really think about it much until I saw the book still listed in my amazon library on the computer. And by then I couldn't recall specifically what order I'd done things in, only THAT I'd done them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When you get a chance, you might check your Android device and see how the app behaves on it, if you've got it installed.  Seems like my iOS apps are behaving the way one would expect--the letter is there, and trying to read the book gets a popup saying that the book loan has ended.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for checking, Betsy. happy to know I've not gone completely 'round the bend!


This^ still needs additional testing to ascertain.


----------



## Atunah

Huh, I been using the return to library since I got the update and I had a pile of them to get through. That way others in line don't have to wait so long. I know I always could do it, but I always forgot to go into my account. This is right there. Done reading the book, press and return. I did it with like 6-7 library books so far and it worked every time for me. It goes poof right away and i get the return library loan letter on my kindle also right away. 

Then I have to put it back in my read collection, the cloud "ghost" that is. So I have a record so to speak. 

Maybe amazon had some database issues there for a while. I only read on kindles so I don't know how it acts on tablets.

eta: I have to add that I always "see" any returned library books in my cloud. Always have. They stayed there when I let the borrow run out and they stay there now when I return the early. Only way they go away completely is to delete the record from my account I think. I like the record so I have something to put in my read collection. But I do have to do it again if I delete or return a book. For some reason when I add it to the collection before I return, it pops back up in my list outside of collections and I have to do it again. Even though the checkmark to the collection is still showing. I uncheck and check again. No clue why that is, but it has been doing that for me for a long time. So now I delete/return books first and then I add them to the collection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I could see them on the device, but they used to have a placeholder icon that said "Loan Ended."  Now they just sit there, unless they're visible on the Home page, as they are now.  Then, they say "Loan Ended" but not when viewing the grid.

Interestingly, I just returned another book, and it disappeared right away from the Oasis.  But now it's back.  Weirdness.  And no letters.

I do think that when I select "Return to Library" it should tell me that it's already returned before going to two more screens.

Contrary to what I thought earlier, the option to Return to Library doesn't appear to be there on the iOS versions, though the returns from the Kindle devices are accounted for.

Maybe they decided other people find those letters as irritating as I do and they'll be phased out eventually. 😂

I love that we can do this from our devices.  I admit I had a tendency to just let the book expire rather than go to Manage My Content to return books...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yes I did the same. Letting it expire on its own for being lazy. Now sometimes I do need that time, but often I read faster than what I need. Now I can just return it on my kindle and move on to the next book. I think this will overall free up the slots at the libraries a bit better. Not everyone will do it, but I think enough of us will to make it noticeable.

Well, if they going to stop the letters, they haven't gotten to me yet. I still get them every time so far. I don't think I ever had a "loan ended" next to a returned library loan. The loan ended is the title of the letters they send, but the actual ghost book in the cloud is just the title. Looks like any other book sitting in my cloud but not on the device. Sometimes that can get confusing as I can't tell them apart. Only a issue if I have sorting not by collections, but but recent.

This is what I mean. The "George" title and the "Byrne" were both from the library and returned early. The Mary Jo Putney is one I own. All 3 are in the cloud not on device. They look exactly the same. Only if I clicked on them would I know which one is a returned library book and which one is something I own and will be downloaded to my kindle. But I never had any other noticed on those books to identify them. Only the actual letters, which of course I delete.


----------



## amyberta

Mine says remove from device, not return. My Oasis updated so I don’t know why I can’t return it. Also how do I find all the books I read from Overdrive? 
Thanks


----------



## Atunah

amyberta said:


> Mine says remove from device, not return. My Oasis updated so I don't know why I can't return it. Also how do I find all the books I read from Overdrive?
> Thanks


to see all the books you borrowed go to your account on amazon. Your content and devices from the drop down on the website. 
Keep the left dropdown to books and change the one next to it to borrows. You'll see them all. Unless of course you deleted those records. Which you can do if you open the "action's menu to the left of each old borrow and hit delete. Then they go poof. I think its how they keep track of all your notes and highlights in case you borrow something again or buy it. That is why one has to actually delete the borrow record from the website, in addition to returning it.


----------



## amyberta

Atunah said:


> to see all the books you borrowed go to your account on amazon. Your content and devices from the drop down on the website.
> Keep the left dropdown to books and change the one next to it to borrows. You'll see them all. Unless of course you deleted those records. Which you can do if you open the "action's menu to the left of each old borrow and hit delete. Then they go poof. I think its how they keep track of all your notes and highlights in case you borrow something again or buy it. That is why one has to actually delete the borrow record from the website, in addition to returning it.


Thanks, it worked


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Returned another library book last night. Did this one from my Oasis. Worked as expected -- option came in the box when I 'long pressed' on the book. I selected return, and within minutes I got the doc saying it was returned. This morning, the same 'returned' doc was also on my Voyage.

I ALSO stopped reading a KOLL book. I did NOT see wherer there was an option to 'return' it so I just deleted it.

Both of these were DNF, so I'd not gotten to the end yet and didn't get the pop up to rate.


----------



## Elk

Has anyone noticed any "Performance improvements and other general enhancements?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Elk said:


> Has anyone noticed any "Performance improvements and other general enhancements?"


That's standard wordage in any update. But I actually have noticed that the periodic page turn glitch that was introduced when they put the ability to show the time on every page seems to have stopped.


----------



## Elk

Which is why I ask. 

Resolving the turn page glitch is a nice performance improvement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, to be fair, I'm not SURE it's fixed. Only, I haven't noticed it in a while, though it didn't happen much for me before. And I have no idea when the update applied as I didn't do it manually.


----------



## Elk

I never had any real issue with the clock/page turning.  My Oasis 2 updated automatically a little less than a week ago.  I have not noticed any changes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's standard wordage in any update. But I actually have noticed that the periodic page turn glitch that was introduced when they put the ability to show the time on every page seems to have stopped.


There was a page turn glitch?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was a page turn glitch?
> 
> Betsy


After the ability to have the time showing on every page was added with update 5.9.6, there were reports that the page would occasionally either not turn when tapped or the button pushed, or would turn two pages.

It was not something that could be reproduced on command, so the sort of thing that, if it was a car, would be really hard to get the mechanic to fix because it wasn't a regular fault that you could make happen. In fact it was pretty rare in terms of how often per page turn . . . maybe 1 in 50 or more.

I experienced it a few times; the only thing I can say for sure is I haven't experienced it at all in several weeks. But I can't even define several 'cause it wasn't something I paid that much attention to. AND, even when it did happen, I probably would have put it down to user error except some folks here had reported a similar thing. So it might not have been me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Huh.  If it happened to me, I never noticed it.  Interesting.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Just reading about the updated ability to return borrowed books didn't excite me enough to manually update, but my Oasis has updated itself, and wow, I really do like it. Mine is returning both KU and library borrows at a touch, well 2 touches. I've often felt guilty about not returning library books when I'm done and there was a long waiting list, but it was just too much bother, so most of the time I'd forget to do it and let the 3 weeks run out even though I read the book within a day or two of borrowing it. I could do without the stupid letter, which I have to delete, saying it's done what I told it to do and had to confirm at the time, but it's still great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently discovered another new 'feature' of this update: something called "Book Mentions".

It is, apparently ON by default but can be turned off in settings (reading options/highlights & about this book).

Essentially, what it does is, if there's a mention of an actual book in the text of what you're reading, it shows with a bit of a highlight and if you touch it, you can go buy it right there.

It's kinda cool, actually. Like, right now I'm reading  and one of the characters was reading Frankenstein, or the Modern Prometheus by Mary Shelley. It's 100% relevant to the story overall as the book pulls from it as well as other horror/gothic/thriller classics of the 18th and 19th centuries. So not a bad thing to be able to buy it straightaway if you've not read it/don't have it.

I'd noticed it for a while and didn't think much about it as it was clear to me that it was highlighting actual books I could buy. When I got the refurbished Voyage the other week (gotta have a back up and the price was good) and I was setting it up, I noticed the setting when I went to turn off the popular highlights which I find annoying as all get out.

So: I can see this could be annoying as well, especially in a book where there are LOTS of listings of other books, but so far it's been kind of interesting to me to see the things I can actually buy copies of. The other book I noticed it in was The Lost Plot (The Invisible Library Novel) where they were looking for some piece of Chinese literature I'd never heard of. I actually clicked through on the link one time to read a bit about it.

Also, the library return thing has been working flawlessly for me since I started paying attention. I figure initially it was operator error.  And I've not noticed any issues with pages not turning or skipping either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looking around on the internet, I don't find any mentions of the book mentions thing before August of this year.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, it came with one of the resent updates. Its kind of neat. Guess that will depend on what you read. I got it a few times. Newspapers were some of the links I got and a couple of books I can't recall now. I have left it on for now. I have the other stuff all turned off, the other folks notes and all that.


----------



## CS

This is the perfect book to test the Book Mentions feature with:


----------



## northofdivision

"She Persisted" is a great font. Got it from dafont.com...


----------



## Brownskins

northofdivision said:


> "She Persisted" is a great font. Got it from dafont.com...


Yes, this is a great creative font that registers particularly well in the Oasis (both versions, but esp in the larger one because of the wider real estate).

I have always liked this font. I remember it when I read this book called The Art of Secrets (hardbound) and this was the font the publisher used.

If you have other good font suggestions, please post. As of now, my "new" fonts are Alegreya, Charis SIL and Cormorant Garamond.


----------



## Atunah

On my Oasis2 I been using DejaVu pretty much nonstop now. I also have chareink, constantia and linux libertine loaded. But to me they don't look as good. chareink is a wee bit wispy for my taste. And bolding too much it changes it too rounded which I don't like. Its my issue with the bolding in general. I don't like going past #2 at most with bolding. The fonts just change too much then. But DejaVu is already a bit darker naturally so I don't even need to bold during day, sometimes I do in the evening. 

I use other fonts on the other kindles though. On the 6 inches I been sticking with bookerly. Just something about the line spacing, letter size itself, it all has to work for me. Like some fonts are more flat and stretched out, while others are squat and taller. I have to find something that my eyes like.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

CS said:


> This is the perfect book to test the Book Mentions feature with:


$10 for a Kindle book? No way. It looks like the book has reported quality issues too.


----------



## CS

KimberlyinMN said:


> $10 for a Kindle book? No way. It looks like the book has reported quality issues too.


It's been under $2 several times in the past, including when I bought it. (It's worth $10 though!) I see the disclaimer about "quality issues" but there was nothing of the sort when I read it (and I am pretty sensitive to those things). That's very strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> It's been under $2 several times in the past, including when I bought it. (It's worth $10 though!) I see the disclaimer about "quality issues" but there was nothing of the sort when I read it (and I am pretty sensitive to those things). That's very strange.


Yeah . . . I read it, too, and din't notice any issues. I think I borrowed it from the Library.


----------



## Atunah

5.10.1.1 is here.

There is another new update with new features. I think I'll start a new thread for that. Unless someone wants to change the title of this one?

Find your kindle on the left bar and it should be for all the newer kindles. Oasis, voyage, paperwhite, basic.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=202200380

Here is whats new. I have it on my Oasis2 already. 


> Here's what's new:
> 
> Swipe-able Home: Swipe up on your home screen to see additional tips, recommendations, and more based on your reading habits.
> Easily personalize your reading: Now save multiple reading settings, selecting the font, boldness level, and orientation settings you prefer all from the main menu and quickly switch between those settings.
> Return borrowed books: You can return Kindle Owners' Lending Library books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return.
> Battery percentage: The percent of battery remaining is shown.
> Labels for the standard toolbar: Labels are added under each icon on the standard toolbar for improved navigation.
> Performance improvements and other general enhancements.


Finally the percentage without having to make the other stuff big. The home page now you have have basically 2 pages of it. Swipe up and down. If you want to go to your library, it now takes 2 page turns to do so.

They moved the "A" menu to the left and they gave us themes. So you can set a night theme for reading, different light, different font, a day theme. Or one for the husband, kid, etc. There are 3 presets you can hide in the down arrow settings. It does not take an extra click though to get to the font change area because of that. But if you set some themes, it should be ok I guess.

Another thing I noticed is they now moved "display size" into the "device Options" also. Its still under accessibility, but its also now in the options. This makes some stuff larger like library listing font and covers. They basically separated out the battery percentage from the larger size. Before you had to have both to have the percentage. So that is nice.

Not seeing anything else different. If I do I'll post.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Oooo! I like this: "Now save multiple reading settings, selecting the font, boldness level, and orientation settings you prefer all from the main menu and quickly switch between those settings"

When exploring different fonts now available, they vary a lot and I try to remember, "I like font x in size 4, no bolding, medium line spacing, but font z in size 3, bolding of 1, narrow line spacing." Sounds like we can save these! Very cool, if that is the case, that Amazon quickly realized the need for this kind of thing.


----------



## Atunah

It is nice. I saved a couple to see how it works. You basically set everything the way you want. Then  you click the now on the left menu. Its called "Aa Page display" When you click on it you get listed the themes you already have so you can quickly switch right there with one click in. To save the current settings you go to the right arrow there where you go to the previous settings for font, page, reading and now themes. Click on themes and then save your current settings and you can then name it. Then its in the box below. You can hide what you want so it won't show up in the book when you want to switch.


----------



## Atunah

Too lazy to take screenshots so I am linking to a post on mobilereads where someone already did that. To give credit.

https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3761799&postcount=27


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Return borrowed books: You can return Kindle Owners Lending Library books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return.


LOL, too late for me! Had to go to www.amazon.com/myk to return the book I borrowed from Ann.... But glad to see this!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I found a bug. And its a big one. In the past if you have home view on, you just swipe past it to get to your library. You can't do that anymore. You can swipe all day long, it will not go past the 2 home view pages anymore. Nada. So on the basic I have to then use the top right menu and go to library. 

On the Oasis, because it has buttons, you can use the buttons to get past the home screen to get to your library. Testing the Voyage now. 

Ok, Voyage is same. Only the buttons get you past the home screen. No swiping works. So anyone with a non button kindle is screwed. Well, you have to use the drop down on the right to get to your books via library. 

So be ware in case you want to wait a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Ok, I found a bug. And its a big one. In the past if you have home view on, you just swipe past it to get to your library. You can't do that anymore. You can swipe all day long, it will not go past the 2 home view pages anymore. Nada. So on the basic I have to then use the top right menu and go to library.


 

Did you try restarting it, Atunah?

Betsy


----------



## Elk

Atunah said:


> On the Oasis, because it has buttons, you can use the buttons to get past the home screen to get to your library.


Or touch "Your Library."

I agree that swiping or touching the screen for a page turn should also bring up the library from the home screen.


----------



## Atunah

Elk said:


> Or touch "Your Library."
> 
> I agree that swiping or touching the screen for a page turn should also bring up the library from the home screen.


Oh duh, there is a library link there. Duh duh. I never even noticed, so used to using the buttons to go past the home view. Oy.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try restarting it, Atunah?
> 
> Betsy


I think its a feature. All 4 kindles do the same. Like Elk just pointed out, just use the link instead. Duh. I feel like an idiot. But then I always used the buttons to go past or swipe. Just different I guess.

By the way, all 4 of my kindles show different things on the home page. Everything from stuff of my wishlists, recommended based on who knows what, more like a book I bought or read, first reads, most wished, etc. All different rows. I assume after a while it will even out.


----------



## Elk

Do not feel idiotic; it is easy to miss especially given everything looks different.

I find interesting the home page now shows covers of the few books it displays as existing in your library.  I imagine many would like an option to turn on "display covers" when reviewing one's actual library.


----------



## Atunah

You can switch to covers in library. Using the middle drop down where it says "all items" on top switch to grid instead of list. 

I have always had those 3 covers on the home page. Before this update I mean.


----------



## Elk

I never noticed this.  I like data density and always choose list view.  My turn to feel a bit silly. 

After the update, I cannot find a way to invoke my installed fonts.  They are still on my Kindle on the fonts folder.  Am I missing yet another option?


----------



## John Hopper

Elk said:


> I never noticed this. I like data density and always choose list view. My turn to feel a bit silly.
> 
> After the update, I cannot find a way to invoke my installed fonts. They are still on my Kindle on the fonts folder. Am I missing yet another option?


They are still there on mine, in the Font and Page Settings box. Unless you're in a non-Amazon book that counts as a doc, where installed fonts can't be used.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk

I tried a couple of Amazon books.  They are not there, even after a reset.

Edit: A second reset and all is fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

looks to me like some of the features included are those touted in the newest PW . . . . 

will check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> looks to me like some of the features included are those touted in the newest PW . . . .
> 
> will check it out when I get a chance.


I was just saying the same thing in the PW4 thread. If so, I'm not sure I see any reason to get the new PW after all.


----------



## patrickt

Linjeakel said:


> I was just saying the same thing in the PW4 thread. If so, I'm not sure I see any reason to get the new PW after all.


That's true. There is more memory, a flush screen, one more LED, Bluetooth for audio. I think that's about it. And, as a PW3 owner, I sincerely appreciate Amazon's dedication to keeping their older, and cheaper,models current. I . a PW4 and when my sister brings it to Mexico I'll be giving my oldest PW3 to someone who reads


----------



## Atunah

Its getting some of the features that were only on the Oasis2

Inverted text



> VoiceView screen reader, available over Bluetooth audio, provides spoken feedback allowing you to navigate your device and read books with text-to-speech (available in English only). Kindle Paperwhite also includes the ability to invert Black and White, adjust font size, font face, line spacing and margins.


To clarify since this is in the update thread. Its a hardware issue, only the new paperwhite will have inverted text in addition to the Oasis2.


----------



## Linjeakel

One of the best things in the new update is that the battery percentage is now shown. 

It's particularly useful when recharging - before it was impossible to know how it was doing till the green light came on when it was fully charged - now you can see how it's progressing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'll bet the update _still_ won't have the ability to automatically set the time on WiFi models.


----------



## tsemple

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I'll bet the update _still_ won't have the ability to automatically set the time on WiFi models.


When you go through first use and connect WiFi for the first time, it sets the time display automatically. Usually that is correct and reasonable and you only need to change it if you move to another time zone. It is just _display time_: the time you want to see when the UI shows you what time it is. Note that Kindle never displays what day it is. It is just like simple watches people used to wear, it just tracks time of day, and you can set it to whatever you want.

My wife, for example, likes to set our house clocks 10 minutes ahead as _slack time_ to fool her _System 1_ self (in _Thinking Fast and Slow_ Daniel Kahneman's terms) into thinking she is running late for an appointment so that she'll be more likely to get there on time. I'm sure there are people who get lost in reading use the same trick. And people who are annoyed that Kindle even displays the time in the first place, because they want to lose track of time entirely.

Under the hood Kindle knows what time it is (unless battery discharges perhaps), and every time it connects to internet it synchronizes with real time. Else Whispersync would not work correctly. But why add complexity, ask you what time zone you are in, add location services and get your permission etc.? It is not a smartphone.


----------



## tsemple

Gone 9/21/18 said:


> Just reading about the updated ability to return borrowed books didn't excite me enough to manually update, but my Oasis has updated itself, and wow, I really do like it. Mine is returning both KU and library borrows at a touch, well 2 touches. I've often felt guilty about not returning library books when I'm done and there was a long waiting list, but it was just too much bother, so most of the time I'd forget to do it and let the 3 weeks run out even though I read the book within a day or two of borrowing it. I could do without the stupid letter, which I have to delete, saying it's done what I told it to do and had to confirm at the time, but it's still great.


Ability to return from library and KU was in the previous update, this one added ability to return Prime Lending Library (or KOLL) as well, I take it. If you have KU you can borrow anything in KOLL or PLL as part of KU (or you might think you are unable to use your KOLL or PLL benefits if you are a glass half empty person), so it does not really add anything that was not there before. Wish they would add library return to the iOS/Android Kindle apps, still have to use Amazon app to do it (or web browser), but at least KU returns are in app now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are people getting over-the-air updates or manually updating?  I'm too lazy so I'm waiting for my Oasis to update itself.

Betsy


----------



## tsemple

Apologies if I complained about it here before but I don't like it that it takes more taps to get to some things in reading mode, because of the way the Page Display takes over what used to be the reading options toolbar. So now extra tapping to get to:
- page options
- X-ray
- sharing

I doubt I will be switching themes more often than doing at least those first two things, so to me it is a regression. I would have gone the other way: made everything in the toolbar an icon, and add one to access Notes directly: more or less what is done on smartphone UI. But I get why some people might be put off by more extensive use of icons. Maybe there is room for _expert mode_ UI that you have to turn on in Settings and then you get the more efficient navigation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are people getting over-the-air updates or manually updating? I'm too lazy so I'm waiting for my Oasis to update itself.
> 
> Betsy


I've definitely not gotten anything over the air yet. Also haven't gone to the trouble to get it manually.


----------



## nikkidog

No update yet.


----------



## Elk

I let everything update by themselves unless I happen across a thread such as this announcing an available update.  If potentially interesting, I download and install the update.


----------



## Atunah

I did it manually. I have an issue now on my Oasis2 with docs. I can't open any of them. Even newly send ones. I send them via the chrome send to kindle thiny. usually recipes and such I extract with it from send to kindle. But it tries to open, highlights it black and then the top menu disappears and it sits there for 3-5 minutes until I get a pop up. I can't recall the wording of the popup now, something about if you bought the book from amazon redownload or some thing. Some error popup I don't recall seeing before. 

I tried deleting those docs and even that is a struggle. Remove from device I have to do like 3 times. Then I resend them, same thing. I tried older ones I already had on the device, same thing. Brand new ones using send to kindle, same thing. And removing them they go away completely even under the ALL setting. yet they are still in the account online. 

I have restarted the Oasis2 3 times already and it hasn't fixed it. They work just fine on my basic and Voyage I also updated. 

Who knows whats going on. Until then I'll use the basic for the recipes.


----------



## readingril

I don't use StK that often but I just tried it with my Oasis2 with the latest update, and the docs opened fine. I wonder if something was corrupted in the download or install?


----------



## Atunah

No idea. Everything else works. Wouldn't even know how to fix a update. I mean its already on there, I can't update again. I'll just give it a few days and see. I'll try one more restart. I really don't want to do a total reset. I never did that on any of my kindles . Sigh. 

eta: another restart didn't fix it. But I can now see what the popup says

"Error'
An error occurred. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete the item and download it from the Cloud. "

No clue how to fix this. It won't even download docs anymore at all. Pulling them from the cloud to the device. It just sits at queued and sometimes it says downloaded, but its still light grey and not on the device. Sigh.


----------



## readingril

I think a reset would be your only option but since you have other devices, I'd just ignore the Oasis and use something else for docs.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, don't have much of a choice.   I can't handle the stress right now trying to contact amazon and not having a clue as how to describe this to someone on the other end. Even if I didn't have this phobia. 

I don't think a reset would hurt as bad as in the old days. I got everything in the cloud anyway, even docs.  Even when sending from the calibre folder, I use the right click send to kindle that is on the computer. I managed to open just one of the docs and there was no difference to it than some of the others. So I have no clue. But I am tired sitting there waiting for 3-5 minutes each time to test it out. Can't do anything while that is going on. I'll give it a couple of more days. Its just really annoying.


----------



## amyberta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are people getting over-the-air updates or manually updating? I'm too lazy so I'm waiting for my Oasis to update itself.
> 
> Betsy


I always have to wait 2 weeks to get the updates. I would do it manually but I'm not sure how to do it and I don't feel like calling Amazon so I guess I'll wait.


----------



## Atunah

Well I guess I'll find out if a reset works. I wanted to do another restart and hit the wrong word.     


eta: well great. I can't download anything anymore now. I click on a book from the cloud. Book, not doc. And it says queued for a split second and then nothing. It doesn't download. I can't use my Oasis at all now.  
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Well I guess I'll find out if a reset works. I wanted to do another restart and hit the wrong word.
> 
> eta: well great. I can't download anything anymore now. I click on a book from the cloud. Book, not doc. And it says queued for a split second and then nothing. It doesn't download. I can't use my Oasis at all now.
> I don't know what to do.


   

Time to call Amazon, I think....


----------



## nikkidog

I received the new update tonight on my Oasis2 but not my Oasis 1 or Voyage.  I did have the Oasis plugged in to charge earlier this afternoon and had been reading on my Voyage.  I wonder if it needs to be plugged in to update.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Well I guess I'll find out if a reset works. I wanted to do another restart and hit the wrong word.
> 
> eta: well great. I can't download anything anymore now. I click on a book from the cloud. Book, not doc. And it says queued for a split second and then nothing. It doesn't download. I can't use my Oasis at all now.
> I don't know what to do.


How horrible! I don't have any suggestions for you (besides calling which I know you HATE), but just wanted to commiserate. {{{hugs}}} and thank goodness for back-up Kindles!

I don't have the update yet and I'm not going to do it manually. It doesn't sound like there is anything I find particularly useful in this one. I wish I could avoid it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My Voyage updated on its own sometime yesterday afternoon. Main things I noticed was the home page looks a tad different -- mostly there's more on it and you can scroll down for additional recommendations. 

The icons along the top menu bar now also have words and, yes, the battery indicator has a percentage. 

When in a book the settings menu is a little different. "Go Go" is moved to the right and the Aa menu now also says "page display'. When you tap that you can access the old Aa menu -- now called Font & Page settings or choose from custom settings or some presets: Compact, Standard, and Large. 

It automatically recorded the settings I'd been using as Custom -- I've not tried yet to make an additional custom setting so I don't know how many you can have. I might play with that, though, when I look at the newspaper today -- it doesn't have some of the features of a regular book, so maybe I'll make a different custom setting to make it closer to a book.

Aah! When I go to page settings when in the newspaper it looks the same as before -- so there isn't the option to use different custom settings, just whatever the current settings are. That's a problem with the newspaper formatting. No idea if it's all newspapers or just this one. But it doesn't have the bolding option and you can't even access the setting to set a 'theme'.

Oh, and the update automatically changed the setting about the current time showing when in a book. I had it on; the update turned it off -- so I had to go find it again.


----------



## patrickt

I like the battery showing percentage. It's great to be able to see how much is left to go when charging. Now, if we could get rapid charge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It automatically recorded the settings I'd been using as Custom -- I've not tried yet to make an additional custom setting so I don't know how many you can have. I might play with that, though, when I look at the newspaper today -- it doesn't have some of the features of a regular book, so maybe I'll make a different custom setting to make it closer to a book.


Custom settings?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Custom settings?
> 
> Betsy


When you're in a book and go to the page settings, you can select a 'theme'. Basically, as far as I can tell -- haven't had time to play too thoroughly as I was most interested in finishing my book last night, not in playing  -- you can set margins, line spacing, and font settings (typeface/size/bolding) and then save it as a custom setting. And you can make several of these -- so if, for example, you have another human who shares your kindle and likes the print bigger or something. Then you can quickly switch the settings back to what YOU want after they've done reading without having to change each one.

For me, I'm not seeing a huge amount of utility. But I guess there are people who share one kindle <shudder> so for them it is probably a good feature. I assume it's something customers asked for. I suppose one could also have custom settings for themselves -- say one set of settings for non fiction, something different for mysteries, a third for general fiction -- so that different books look like different books -- which is one of the complaints sometimes made about the kindle.

Anyway, I didn't set any 'themes' but the settings I'd had in place before the update are available as "Custom" in the style choice menu. And the other options are pre-sets.


----------



## nikkidog

My Oasis2 updated sometime yesterday.  I was gone most of the day so not sure when exactly.  I also own the Oasis1 and two Voyages.  None of them have updated.  Is this normal?  I thought in the past they all updated around the same time.  They are all registered to the same account and email address. I have them all charged as of last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyway, I didn't set any 'themes' but the settings I'd had in place before the update are available as "Custom" in the style choice menu. And the other options are pre-sets.


Ah...I misread your earlier post. I thought there was a "Custom" setting in the 5.9+ version. Just spent five minutes looking for it 

As you were.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah...I misread your earlier post. I thought there was a "Custom" setting in the 5.9+ version. Just spent five minutes looking for it
> 
> As you were.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I just wanted to update that I have been able to download books again to my Oasis2. I haven't touched a doc though after restarting a couple of more times. I also had issues downloading samples. As in pulling them from the device. But I went to the store on the computer and resend the sample that way and it worked. I don't know if there is some other issue with the cloud stuff on the backend or with my O2. Right now I am terrified to touch a doc. I just downloaded a few more books right from the device and it is fine. 

I may in the future when I feel bold try to do a doc again. Seems like whenever I tried and it almost locked up, for like 3 minutes each time things went even more haywire after. So my paws are staying off the docs  

I have plenty of other kindles to use docs with. They are mostly my recipes anyway and a few books. Hopefully though its not an issue anymore. I am just not in the mood right now to test.  

Didn't they have issues with Alexa too this morning? Some couldn't connect to the cloud. Although that doesn't explain not being able to open docs already on the device. Who knows. 

I am reading again on it and that is what matters right now.


----------



## Elk

nikkidog said:


> I thought in the past they all updated around the same time.


Companies typically roll-out updates on a staggered basis so that their servers are not hit with sudden heavy loads, but instead the work is spread out over time.


----------



## nikkidog

I know Amazon rolls out their updates in batches.  I meant all the kindles on the same account and email would update about the same time not all kindles.  It seems like as soon as Amazon releases the update to my email all 3 of my Kindles would update.  Maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

nikkidog said:


> I know Amazon rolls out their updates in batches. I meant all the kindles on the same account and email would update about the same time not all kindles. It seems like as soon as Amazon releases the update to my email all 3 of my Kindles would update. Maybe I'm wrong.


They send it by individual device I think, not by account. Of course, sometimes, the update features look interesting enough that i do it manually for at least one of my kindles but, even so, my experience has been that the updates don't all come at the same time, and this one is no exception. I have 4 qualifying kindles and, so far, it's only come to one.

They all have Wifi on all the time and are mostly in the house so continuously connected. The one it has come to is the one I've had the longest; it's also the one I use the most and the only one that doesn't have special offers. No idea if those coincidences are actually correlations.  All but one for sure has enough battery remaining -- though one had gone flat (it's mostly used by my husband, and not regularly).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. I've found a negative (admittedly fairly minor) with this new update, which pertains if you use "home screen view". Note I'm talking about behavior on a Voyage, and I have two side by side, one on 5.9.7 and one on 5.10.1. The 5.9.7 has special offers; the other one that has updated does not.

In the previous version, the home screen view, if you use it, shows the last 3 things you've opened as cover images. Next to that is a text list called 'my reading lists' -- I think it's usually wish list items. The section at the bottom would rotate showing book covers of things recommended by GR friends, prime reading, recommendations based on what you are or were recently reading, etc. There's a link at the top left that says 'my library' which takes you to the list view version. You could also swipe to the left or turn the page with the button to get to that view.

NOW, the screen looks similar, but since it's 'scrollable' you can swipe up to see several different recommendation lists -- all shown as book covers. Which is fine. BUT ... swiping to the left no longer goes to the library list view.  I suppose that's because of the 'scrollable' thing. All it does is take you to the second half of the home screen. You can still use the page turn button, but now the first press takes you to the second half of the home page and it takes a second press to get to the list of your collections and books. You can still use the link -- now called "your library" vs "my library". Which you will have to on the new PW as it doesn't have buttons.

And I've yet to see the recommendations from GR friends that I used to see every so often. The first line of the reccos seem to be prime reading (not necessarily related to what I like, just available via Prime Reading) and then based on recently opened titles, sorta; They sometimes doen't make much sense. Like, right now, I have two rows of reccos all by Ann Cleeves. The one labeled 'more like <the book I'm currently reading>' make sense as they're other books in the series, but the other set of covers says 'more like <completely different book that's not even fiction>' and the titles are not even a little bit related to it -- just more books by Cleeves that are NOT part of the series I'm reading. Note that, before the update, I did every now and then see 'more like' for that non fiction title and they were relevant. Then the final fourth row is always 'most wished for -- without regard to the fact that they're not wished for by me. 

You can still turn off home screen view in settings; it's under device options and advanced. I've not decided yet whether I'll do that. I like the covers showing because it reminds me about each book quicker than just a title, but I'm not a fan of the extra reccos so much -- I mean, there's a reason I don't have special offers on this device.  I'll have to use it a bit and see -- most annoying is the swiping not working which means I'll have to retrain myself which is not always a quick process at my age!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I think Atunah mentioned that?  Maybe I should be glad my Oasis hasn't updated yet...the current home screen is the first time I've had covers showing on my home page--I really like it (though I still use a list for the next views...

Hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I think Atunah mentioned that? Maybe I should be glad my Oasis hasn't updated yet...the current home screen is the first time I've had covers showing on my home page--I really like it (though I still use a list for the next views...
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Betsy


So she did . . . . but that was before my Voyage had actually updated so it didn't register.  AND, I had both 'before' and 'after' available for direct comparison, so thought that might be helpful for some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So she did . . . . but that was before my Voyage had actually updated so it didn't register.  AND, I had both 'before' and 'after' available for direct comparison, so thought that might be helpful for some.


Definitely good to mention it!


----------



## Atunah

And I probably didn't manage to explain it as good as Ann just did. 

The items on the home page do change with time. I been getting tips, I got my goodreads recs back, I got some other stuff. It seems to adjust as you go on. I am curious if it is device specific or account specific. The learning what you read and giving you recs based on that. I think its account as I had a because you purchased this, here are some more books kind of banner. I don't have that one right now. It just changes. Now instead of the goodreads recs on the first page bottom I get KU recs. And they seem to be spot on. Meaning its based on stuff I actually read. 

As long as they keep the paid sponsored garbage of my kindles I am good. Those never match what I am searching for.


----------



## bordercollielady

Is that the only change they made?  I'm happy with the fonts I have now,  probably won't upgrade manually.  Now if they had fixed some bugs - like using the clock on the Voyage sometimes causing multiple page forwards, that would get me to upgrade.


----------



## nikkidog

Ann in Arlington said:


> They send it by individual device I think, not by account. Of course, sometimes, the update features look interesting enough that i do it manually for at least one of my kindles but, even so, my experience has been that the updates don't all come at the same time, and this one is no exception. I have 4 qualifying kindles and, so far, it's only come to one.
> 
> They all have Wifi on all the time and are mostly in the house so continuously connected. The one it has come to is the one I've had the longest; it's also the one I use the most and the only one that doesn't have special offers. No idea if those coincidences are actually correlations.  All but one for sure has enough battery remaining -- though one had gone flat (it's mostly used by my husband, and not regularly).


Thanks Ann. You answered my question. I will be patient.


----------



## tsemple

Ann in Arlington said:


> So she did . . . . but that was before my Voyage had actually updated so it didn't register.  AND, I had both 'before' and 'after' available for direct comparison, so thought that might be helpful for some.


On Voyage you can use page turn button to go to Library view from new Home page. But swipe right to left no longer does that.

One thing I wish they would do is to make page turn buttons work everywhere instead of just here and there (functioning as page down/up on scrolling views, including Kindle Store listings, browser etc.). But they seem to have forgotten how they used to work on non touch screen Kindles.


----------



## Linjeakel

All of which makes me glad I only ever use the library list view!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Is that the only change they made? I'm happy with the fonts I have now, probably won't upgrade manually. Now if they had fixed some bugs - like using the clock on the Voyage sometimes causing multiple page forwards, that would get me to upgrade.


Per the Help page on Amazon:

Here's what's new:

Swipe-able Home: Swipe up on your home screen to see additional tips, recommendations, and more based on your reading habits.
Easily personalize your reading: Now save multiple reading settings, selecting the font, boldness level, and orientation settings you prefer all from the main menu and quickly switch between those settings.
Return borrowed books: You can return Kindle Owners' Lending Library books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return.
Battery percentage: The percent of battery remaining is shown.
Labels for the standard toolbar: Labels are added under each icon on the standard toolbar for improved navigation.
Performance improvements and other general enhancements.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tsemple said:


> On Voyage you can use page turn button to go to Library view from new Home page. But swipe right to left no longer does that.


Yes, as noted. 



> One thing I wish they would do is to make page turn buttons work everywhere instead of just here and there (functioning as page down/up on scrolling views, including Kindle Store listings, browser etc.). But they seem to have forgotten how they used to work on non touch screen Kindles.


You're right; I'd forgotten that. I guess because I don't often browse from the store.  But it is weird the page turn buttons work everywhere else, but in the store you have to scroll.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, as noted.
> 
> You're right; I'd forgotten that. I guess because I don't often browse from the store.  But it is weird the page turn buttons work everywhere else, but in the store you have to scroll.


The page buttons don't work in several places where you normally scroll--the store, and in "About this book." They do work if you highlight a word and want to switch between the x-Ray (if available), Dictionary, Wikipedia, Translation, but not within those choices, some of which scroll, depending on how much information is available.

I agree, I do wish they would act like "Page Down" does on the computer, which does scroll on a web page.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I really love the themes. Now that I have utilized them the best way. The themes include everything from font size, bold, type, what you see on the bottom (page number, time left, etc). Only thing it doesn't include is light level. That might be great too. So I set up a every day reading setting with my font dejavu. But sometimes I want bookerly, but it needs a different bold setting so I set that as a theme and I did one for later in the evening where I need more bold period. 

Since those settings are the first thing that comes up when you hit the Aa menu now, it makes it quick and easy to switch.


----------



## patrickt

I've always been glad my Paperwhites didn't have page-turn buttons. A whole level of confusion avoided.


----------



## Atunah

I just press the buttons.  , I am all about buttons, knobs though. My fingers don't do well with touchscreens for some reason. I also don't like to give pain to my joints, so buttons are a must on readers. I just change a lot of pages. I don't have to move a finger with buttons. With swiping or tapping I do. And getting past the home screen, which I like, still works with the buttons just fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I just press the buttons. , I am all about buttons, knobs though. My fingers don't do well with touchscreens for some reason. I also don't like to give pain to my joints, so buttons are a must on readers. I just change a lot of pages. I don't have to move a finger with buttons. With swiping or tapping I do. And getting past the home screen, which I like, still works with the buttons just fine.


Me, too. (The buttons part.). There are so few places where you actually scroll--I don't browse the Kindle store on my Kindle, I shop on my iPad--that there's no confusion in when to use buttons and when not. If the buttons don't work, I know to use my finger. But it really doesn't happen often.

Sounds like in the new update, the buttons *do* scroll for the home page, which is kind of weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like in the new update, the buttons *do* scroll for the home page, which is kind of weird.


Yes . . . they scroll for the home page . . . but then once you're at the bottom (there are only really two pages of Home), they don't work to go to the list view.


----------



## Atunah

They do go to the list view, library view I guess you mean. I just click twice and there is my library. one more button click than before. Just that swiping doesn't work the same way for some reason. 

eta: and my Oasis2 has put its foot down about no docs for me. I accidentally clicked on one again and it got stuck again for a couple of minutes. After that, I could not download anything, books or samples. Just wouldn't go. Until I restarted, then they were there. So I am setting my O2 to show books, not all items.   This would be bad if I side loaded everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> They do go to the list view, library view I guess you mean. I just click twice and there is my library. one more button click than before. Just that swiping doesn't work the same way for some reason.
> 
> eta: and my Oasis2 has put its foot down about no docs for me. I accidentally clicked on one again and it got stuck again for a couple of minutes. After that, I could not download anything, books or samples. Just wouldn't go. Until I restarted, then they were there. So I am setting my O2 to show books, not all items.  This would be bad if I side loaded everything.


Right -- I confused myself again. the BUTTONS work, but just swiping wasn't.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Per the Help page on Amazon:
> 
> Here's what's new:
> 
> Swipe-able Home: Swipe up on your home screen to see additional tips, recommendations, and more based on your reading habits.
> Easily personalize your reading: Now save multiple reading settings, selecting the font, boldness level, and orientation settings you prefer all from the main menu and quickly switch between those settings.
> Return borrowed books: You can return Kindle Owners' Lending Library books from within your library by long pressing on a borrowed book and selecting return.
> Battery percentage: The percent of battery remaining is shown.
> Labels for the standard toolbar: Labels are added under each icon on the standard toolbar for improved navigation.
> Performance improvements and other general enhancements.


Are the performance improvements noticeable? Still not sure I will download it before they push it. Maybe I will. Themes sound interesting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Are the performance improvements noticeable? Still not sure I will download it before they push it. Maybe I will. Themes sound interesting.


I never really notice 'performance improvements'. I think it's basically bug fixes but without admitting there were bugs to be fixed. 

Atunah explained earlier how she uses the themes as she wants different fonts/sizes/boldness depending on time of day and where she's reading. They'd also work if you share a kindle with someone. I admit I've not played with them yet on the one device of mine that has updated.


----------



## Elk

Atunah said:


> . . . and my Oasis2 has put its foot down about no docs for me. I accidentally clicked on one again and it got stuck again . . .


Odd, and certainly frustrating. My O2 has no such issue with docs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elk said:


> Odd, and certainly frustrating. My O2 has no such issue with docs.


Do you have the new software upgrade? I think Atunah's problems only started after she upgraded, unless I misunderstood...

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Atunah said:


> They do go to the list view, library view I guess you mean. I just click twice and there is my library. one more button click than before. Just that swiping doesn't work the same way for some reason.
> 
> eta: and my Oasis2 has put its foot down about no docs for me. I accidentally clicked on one again and it got stuck again for a couple of minutes. After that, I could not download anything, books or samples. Just wouldn't go. Until I restarted, then they were there. So I am setting my O2 to show books, not all items.  This would be bad if I side loaded everything.


My Oasis2 has a problem with this update as well. If I set it to show all items, I get a blank screen and it appears to be stuck--all I can do is press the on/off switch until the kindle restarts. When I set it to show only books everything reappears. My older kindles have also been updated but they don't seem to have this problem. I hope Amazon has a fix for this soon.


----------



## Atunah

Wisteria Clematis said:


> My Oasis2 has a problem with this update as well. If I set it to show all items, I get a blank screen and it appears to be stuck--all I can do is press the on/off switch until the kindle restarts. When I set it to show only books everything reappears. My older kindles have also been updated but they don't seem to have this problem. I hope Amazon has a fix for this soon.


Interesting. I don't have a blank screen, it does show the things when on view all items, even those in cloud, but because the docs are messing with my kindle, I set it now to show books only. So I don't hit the wrong item again. 
And yes, restarting is the only thing that fixes it.

I do hope they get reports enough and figure this out. Something specific about the O2. My voyage and basic do not have this issue.


----------



## Elk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have the new software upgrade? I think Atunah's problems only started after she upgraded, unless I misunderstood.


Yes, I manually updated to the latest firmware and have no problems with docs.


----------



## crebel

The latest update meandered its way to my Oasis 2 (still not sent to my Voyage) last night and had a message screen about walking through the new options.  I promptly touched the "No Thank You" option.  I may play with setting some of the theme options at some point.

I have my Kindles set to List View, recommendations off, and already had the "large" homescreen in use that showed the battery with %, so I don't notice any immediate changes to how my Oasis 2 operates.  I did have to reset the last sort option to "Collections" so my on-device collections show first and uncollected books in recent order after that.

For those who do not like to do updates manually, they are still rolling out by WiFi if you are patient.


----------



## BettyR

"XRay" is no longer listed at the top of the screen.  You have to click on the 3 dots in order to see it, which is another step.  It looks like they removed it to make room for the "Page Display".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Right -- X-ray is now in the menu. And they swapped *GO TO* and *Aa* from one side of the screen to the other. Also, there's no more sharing icon; that's in the menu now as well.


----------



## amyberta

My Voyage updated but not my oasis 1.


----------



## Queen Mab

I haven't posted here before, but I have an odd question. I have an older Paperwhite. I accepted the upgrade for the Home page just a few days ago. There has been a big change to the book pages in the Store which is very annoying. Basically, it either shows the full description but you can't scroll down below that, or it shows a truncated description but nothing shows below that. I can no longer see reviews/rank for books. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I hadn't actually checked the store yet since the new update. And its been a while I looked around. I can see the number of reviews, but can't actually see them. Can't read any of them. I can see the blurb and that is it. I don't know if  rank was there before, but its not there now. Can't really do much else but read the blurb and buy it, or put it on a list or get a sample. 
That isn't a lot of info to buy a book on. At least I should be able to see reviews. I guess its goodreads for getting all that info now. Different type of recommendations or course, but at least I can see reviews and friends reviews. 

Its kind of sad because for once the recommendations I saw in the kindle store are actually a total fit for what I usually read and buy and look for. Better than the store on the computer where its full of useless sponsored books that don't relate. But I still need the reviews.


----------



## crebel

Quite a few threads with the same complaint in what passes for the Amazon Help forum.  It seems to be a deliberate change with the new update.  I don't read too much from the Amazon book pages on my Kindle, the font is too small, but I can see how it would be a pain.  Send feedback is all I can suggest at this point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Queen Mab said:


> I haven't posted here before, but I have an odd question. I have an older Paperwhite. I accepted the upgrade for the Home page just a few days ago. There has been a big change to the book pages in the Store which is very annoying. Basically, it either shows the full description but you can't scroll down below that, or it shows a truncated description but nothing shows below that. I can no longer see reviews/rank for books. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


First a moderator note: I split this post and a couple responses to it from the new kindle thread and merged 'em with this ongoing update thread. Sorry for any confusion. 

As to the Store as visible after the update, unfortunately my second voyage AND my oasis both updated overnight so I can't compare side by side. 

That said, When I go to the store from the home page, I can both scroll and see the full description. When you first land on a page you can scroll freely. you can see "also boughts" as well as related sponsored items. Further scrolling takes you to customer reviews, editorial reviews, product description, sales rank . . . . frankly, much more info than I think I used to see in the store. But, like Atunah, I don't browse from the kindle much so may simply have not noticed it before.

If you go back to the top, you can tap 'show more'. If you do that and start scrolling, the first thing you see is the complete blurb info. But if you read and keep scrolling you will get to all the same stuff that's there below it -- much as it shows on a book page when you view via your computer.

At least, that's how it's working for me on both the devices I tried -- one a Voyage, one the current Oasis.

*Perhaps* it's because they've fixed some of the glitches previously noted; perhaps this was one of them. My software version shows as *5.10.1.1* on all 3 of my devices.


----------



## Toby

My button doesn’t work on my Oasis, I have to press on my library on my home screen. Swiping doesn’t work either.
Edit - I found where someone said to press the button twice. It worked! Thanks! I also love the battery % showing on the home page, and always the time showing as i just seem end up going to bed really late when I’m reading. I wonder why? 😳 I also changed the time on my Oasis 2 for DST a few days ago.


----------



## amyberta

Did anybody have trouble updating their Kindle Oasis? I tried to update mine and it didn’t work. I called amazon kindle and he walked through it. He then told me to press sync a few times and it might update in a few hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My Oasis (current version with the larger screen) updated on its own over night a couple of days ago. Have noticed no issues since.


----------



## amyberta

My voyage updated but my oasis didn’t. Hopefully it will still update.


----------



## crebel

My Voyage updated on its own a few days after my Oasis2.  No issues on either!


----------



## amyberta

I have the first oasis. Is that the generation 8, if not what would it be. I think I downloaded the right one.
Thanks.


----------



## nikkidog

amyberta said:


> I have the first oasis. Is that the generation 8, if not what would it be. I think I downloaded the right one.
> Thanks.


The first Oasis is generation 8.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...When I go to the store from the home page, I can both scroll and see the full description. When you first land on a page you can scroll freely. you can see "also boughts" as well as related sponsored items. Further scrolling takes you to customer reviews, editorial reviews, product description, sales rank . . . . frankly, much more info than I think I used to see in the store. But, like Atunah, I don't browse from the kindle much so may simply have not noticed it before.
> 
> If you go back to the top, you can tap 'show more'. If you do that and start scrolling, the first thing you see is the complete blurb info. But if you read and keep scrolling you will get to all the same stuff that's there below it -- much as it shows on a book page when you view via your computer.
> 
> At least, that's how it's working for me on both the devices I tried -- one a Voyage, one the current Oasis.
> 
> *Perhaps* it's because they've fixed some of the glitches previously noted; perhaps this was one of them. My software version shows as *5.10.1.1* on all 3 of my devices.


My Oasis updated today and I'm at 5.10.1.1. Like Queen Mab, I can't see much on a book page. I've checked three, here's one of them. I have the Oasis first gen on the right and the unupdated Voyage on the left.

I can tap on Show More on the Oasis and get a complete synopsis, but the Books in the Series, The Also Boughts, Sponsored products related to the item and customer reviews that are on the Voyage version of the page are not on the Oasis.










(I have my 2d Oasis from you Ann, in airplane mode, as I don't want it to update until I've been able to compare some more screens between the two. But this means I can't test the store on both Oasis devices side-by-side. I knew you would wonder. )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My Oasis updated today and I'm at 5.10.1.1. Like Queen Mab, I can't see much on a book page. I've checked three, here's one of them. I have the Oasis first gen on the right and the Voyage on the left.
> 
> I can tap on Show More on the Oasis and get a complete synopsis, but the Books in the Series, The Also Boughts, Sponsored products related to the item and customer reviews that are on the Voyage version of the page are not on the Oasis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even if you keep scrolling down? That's where they were on all 3 of my devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was no scrolling available.  What I show for the Oasis is all there is.  I even restarted the Oasis and tried again.  I tried swiping, tapping and using buttons.

You can see there's more on the Voyage...but nothing on the Oasis.

EDIT:  You can see the scroll bar on the Voyage, and that there isn't one on the Oasis.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Perhaps different books are different?

Can you check the book I showed?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps different books are different?
> 
> Can you check the book I showed?
> 
> Betsy


That's a possibility .....

I definitely have the scroll bar either way. This is on the 7" Oasis.

I've taken pictures . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nope, no scroll bar for me on that book:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Very odd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But I have no problems viewing my documents (First gen Oasis)


----------



## nikkidog

I pulled this book up in the store.  It showed the same thing that Betsy’s did, but when I scrolled up, it all appeared.  I have the Oasis2.  I couldn’t check the Oasis1 because I gifted it to my niece.


----------



## nikkidog

nikkidog said:


> I pulled this book up in the store. It showed the same thing that Betsy's did, but when I scrolled up, it all appeared. I have the Oasis2. I couldn't check the Oasis1 because I gifted it to my niece.


Sorry I didn't scroll. I swiped up on the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> I pulled this book up in the store. It showed the same thing that Betsy's did, but when I scrolled up, it all appeared. I have the Oasis2. I couldn't check the Oasis1 because I gifted it to my niece.


Was the scroll bar visible, Nikki? I had no scroll bar and I swiped, tapped, use the page buttons and begged my Oasis1 and got nothing.

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Sorry I didn’t notice and I can’t go back and recheck as it’s all showing now.  I did think about that but is was to late, I had already swiped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> Sorry I didn't notice and I can't go back and recheck as it's all showing now. I did think about that but is was to late, I had already swiped.


S'okay. 

Ann, your pictures aren't showing for me anymore? I just get a gray minus sign...

EDIT: Holy moly, I looked at your links! . Wow! Guessing you copy and pasted those things! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I sent feedback from my Oasis to let them know.

(Menu in the upper right hand corner of the top tool bar> Settings > Contact Us > Give Feedback)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

That picture Betsy posted? The right one? That is exactly what mine are now after updating. I hate it. They took all the important stuff out. There is no scrolling. All you can do is hit the "show more" on the bottom and then its a wee scrolly. Just enough to see the blurb. If its a longer one. But nothing else. Its basically useless now. Series is super important to me, so are reviews and everything else that was there. 

I tried the swiping up and down and all around. 1 finger, 2 fingers, all fingers.  . Nada. Same old skeleton page. This is on the Oasis2. I can't check the Oasis1 as I left it at my new house I don't live in yet. I can check the basic and the Voyage though. I am curious now. 

eta: so my basic is at the same software as my O2. 5.10.1.1 and it still has the old way of displaying books in store with all the info. What the heck. 

eta2: Well I'll be. Voyage same software, also shows all the info. So only the Oasis2 is missing it all. 

I might try the feedback from the Oasis. It will take me all day to type up what I am trying to say though. How the heck do I describe the issue.  .  I have to speak into my phone when I text someone that is how bad I am at with little keyboards.  

At least I found out they all need charging. Too many kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> At least I found out they all need charging. Too many kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can try an email to [email protected], Atunah.

Not sure if it's still valid.  I sent from the device because that also sends logs.

You could try the email first and see if you get a response.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I'll try from the device. I think it might get to them more directly. How did you explain the issue? 

After update to 5.10.1.1 on my Oasis 7 inch I cannot see reviews, also bought and series information on books while in the kindle store. Voyage and basic still show all that with same update. It only shows the blurb. 

Something like that I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I'll try from the device. I think it might get to them more directly. How did you explain the issue?
> 
> After update to 5.10.1.1 on my Oasis 7 inch I cannot see reviews, also bought and series information on books while in the kindle store. Voyage and basic still show all that with same update. It only shows the blurb.
> 
> Something like that I guess.


That's almost exactly what I said, Atunah!


----------



## crebel

From 'Amazon Staff' in a thread about the same issue in the Amazon Help forum:

"Hello everyone!

Thank you xxxxx for sharing your experience with our customer service team. 

I wanted to confirm that the issue of not seeing full book details and/or reviews is a known issue and our development team is hard at work to get this resolved. As soon as we have more information, we will post updates here. 

Thank you to everyone for your patience while we wait for more information!"


----------



## Atunah

Well I went on a wee bit longer than that in the end. I tend to do that and over explain. But I also told them about the issue with opening docs. Just in case. I am just not opening those for now. 

I gave up trying to fix the mispellings due to the keyboard skipping letters. Probably me going to fast. Its readable enough.


----------



## Brownskins

I checked cause I was curious.  My "Book Details" in Oasis 2 shows like Betsy's does, no scroll bar on the right and limited info, but when I swiped up, then all the other details appeared, and the scroll bar appeared.  It now mirrors the Voyage view that Betsy has.  Maybe they fixed the issue?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brownskins said:


> I checked cause I was curious. My "Book Details" in Oasis 2 shows like Betsy's does, no scroll bar on the right and limited info, but when I swiped up, then all the other details appeared, and the scroll bar appeared. It now mirrors the Voyage view that Betsy has. Maybe they fixed the issue?


I've been swiping for 18 hours now, no change....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> From 'Amazon Staff' in a thread about the same issue in the Amazon Help forum:
> 
> "Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you xxxxx for sharing your experience with our customer service team.
> 
> I wanted to confirm that the issue of not seeing full book details and/or reviews is a known issue and our development team is hard at work to get this resolved. As soon as we have more information, we will post updates here.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your patience while we wait for more information!"


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> S'okay.
> 
> Ann, your pictures aren't showing for me anymore? I just get a gray minus sign...
> 
> EDIT: Holy moly, I looked at your links! . Wow! Guessing you copy and pasted those things!
> 
> Betsy


They're just in my google account. Don't have anywhere else to host 'em. If you like, I can send them to you by email and you can fix the links.

FWIW, I still see 'em as pictures


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been swiping for 18 hours now, no change....


Yep, same here. I can swipe all day long and I still only have the blurb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're just in my google account. Don't have anywhere else to host 'em. If you like, I can send them to you by email and you can fix the links.
> 
> FWIW, I still see 'em as pictures


Probably pulling from your computer. I always use Tapatalk for images on KB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Probably pulling from your computer. I always use Tapatalk for images on KB.


Hmm.

Except, they're not on my computer. They're in Google photos. But I admit I have only a very sketchy understanding of how it works.

I'll send 'em to you and you can fix it


----------



## Fogeydc

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Except, they're not on my computer. They're in Google photos. But I admit I have only a very sketchy understanding of how it works.


You can use a sharing from Google and send the link instead of trying to d/l & email pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Fogeydc said:


> You can use a sharing from Google and send the link instead of trying to d/l & email pictures.


And that's what she did! . New image links added.


----------



## Fogeydc

Sharing links (or folders) -- not just GD but others as well -- makes it so much easier when large/multiple files/pix are involved or you need to send to several people!


----------



## Toby

When I tried to download a few books that I previously bought. The books wouldn’t show up on my kindle. I did have my wifi on & I also had the “on device” on. I changed that to the books in my cloud, on my kindle. The books then showed up.


----------



## jkingrph

Amazon shows an update for the new paperwhite  kindle paperwhite (10th Generation) software update 5.10.1.2, but when I try to download it I get an error message.

Strange, but I got some kind of error message to download for a manual update, then just a few minutes later the kindle updated automatically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When I got my PW4 and did the set up, the update downloaded almost right away -- I did have to activate it but it might have done it on its own if I'd just left it. But I was playing.


----------



## amyberta

jkingrph said:


> Amazon shows an update for the new paperwhite kindle paperwhite (10th Generation) software update 5.10.1.2, but when I try to download it I get an error message.
> 
> Strange, but I got some kind of error message to download for a manual update, then just a few minutes later the kindle updated automatically.


Mine still didn't download. It didn't work manually.


----------



## jkingrph

Turn it off and back on, maybe that will help.

I was reading through the manual on the paperwhite, and quickly found a discrepancy.  At location 163 it states the power button is on the top edge of the device and the micro usb port is on the bottom.  On mine both the power button and micro usb port  are on the bottom.
It seems as though they need to do some proof reading.


----------



## nikkidog

I sent an email to Amazon because I could not find the 10.1 update.  I was going to update it manually to my new Paperwhite.  I still have firmware 10.0.2.  I received this reply:

I have checked the details and can confirm that your device is updated to the latest software version. New update for your device is not available right now. You need not worry.

I read on another forum that they thought the update had been pulled.  There must be problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm still at 5.10.1.1.

Betsy


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Mine had showed update grayed out too at first. It was weird because I checked it and it was grayed out, I turned on home screen view and then as soon as I went back a page on the menu I was able to click update.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm still at 5.10.1.1.
> 
> Betsy


This is what my Paperwhite shows. 10.0.2










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gaidinsgirl said:


> Mine had showed update grayed out too at first. It was weird because I checked it and it was grayed out, I turned on home screen view and then as soon as I went back a page on the menu I was able to click update.





nikkidog said:


> This is what my Paperwhite shows. 10.0.2


Is yours a Paperwhite, gaidinsgirl? Mine is an Oasis. I wonder if they've pulled it only for PWs in light of the response Nikkidog got from Amazon....

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

> Mine had showed update grayed out too at first. It was weird because I checked it and it was grayed out, I turned on home screen view and then as soon as I went back a page on the menu I was able to click update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried a reset and a restart. No update. I waited overnight just to be sure it wouldn't update before I sent Amazon the email.

_Edited to fix quote.. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## nikkidog

Thanks Betsy.  I was trying to use the new app for Taptalk.  Looks like I messed up.


----------



## nikkidog

I hope Amazon gets the update fixed soon.  I just tried to return a KU book and that feature doesn’t work either and it was in the prior update (I think).  I feel like I received a new Kindle but the technology is going backwards.  I need to learn to be patient.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Both my Voyage kindles are at 5.10.1.1

The PW4 is at 5.10.1.2 (it updated automatically as I was doing the set up for it the day it arrived.)

My Oasis (7" screen) is at 5.10.1.1

All the older kindles updated automatically at some point. The most often used Voyage first and then the other Voyage and the Oasis at the same time one night a couple weeks ago. I've experienced no problems with any of the 4 devices.

So: make of that what you will.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is yours a Paperwhite, gaidinsgirl? Mine is an Oasis. I wonder if they've pulled it only for PWs in light of the response Nikkidog got from Amazon....
> 
> Betsy


Mine in the picture is the new Paperwhite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Both my Voyage kindles are at 5.10.1.1
> 
> The PW4 is at 5.10.1.2 (it updated automatically as I was doing the set up for it the day it arrived.)
> 
> My Oasis (7" screen) is at 5.10.1.1
> 
> All the older kindles updated automatically at some point. The most often used Voyage first and then the other Voyage and the Oasis at the same time one night a couple weeks ago. I've experienced no problems with any of the 4 devices.
> 
> So: make of that what you will.


My experience has been similar - I have a PW2 and two Voyages on 5.10.1.1 and a PW4 on 5.10.1.2 - all updated manually. No problems with any of them so far - though I haven't really used the PW2.


----------



## amyberta

I still didn’t get the 10.1 am I the only one?


----------



## 74Cuda

I still don't have it either.


----------



## Andra

I just got the update on my Oasis 2.  I am not a fan of adding taps, so my initial impression is one of dismay.  I also keep my homescreen in the list view so the new one has no appeal.
I can see themes being helpful but not a dealbreaker.  Overall there is nothing here to wow a longtime user.


----------



## hamerfan

amyberta said:


> I still didn't get the 10.1 am I the only one?


I just got 5.10.1.1 on my PW3. The one before this newest PW that just came out recently. My wife's PW2 just got 10.1.1 also.


----------



## amyberta

Still haven’t gotten any update.


----------



## Elk

If you would like it now, it is simple to download and install.


----------



## amyberta

I called Amazon so they could walk me through updating it but it didn’t work. I guess I should call them again to see if I can get it to update.


----------



## nikkidog

Try a restart.  I think I had to do that when I did a manual download with the new update.


----------



## amyberta

Didn’t work.


----------



## barryem

amyberta said:


> I called Amazon so they could walk me through updating it but it didn't work. I guess I should call them again to see if I can get it to update.


"It didn't work" doesn't give us enough information to help. Can you tell in detail what you did and what happened?

There's no guarantee anyone can help even with full information but at least we have a chance to try.

Be sure to include precise information on the model of your Kindle as well as it's generation. Then we can give you a download link to the firmware. Whenever I hear there's a new firmware available I download it right away and install it on one of my Kindles. It's a very simple process and in the years I've been doing it it's never failed.

Barry


----------



## amyberta

I have the first Oasis. I downloaded the update and copied and pasted it. My Oasis wouldn’t update. The tech was walking me through it. I never had a problem with it updating before.


----------



## amyberta

My Oasis finally updated to 5.10.2


----------



## CS

amyberta said:


> My Oasis finally updated to 5.10.2


I got the update on my PW4 the other day. At least I assume it was this update. Nothing much in the update notes - just "general improvements" or something along those lines.


----------



## hamerfan

Version 5.10.3 is out for newer Paperwhites and perhaps other Kindles. I only checked PW6 and PW7. I don't know what the new software adds to Kindle. I just like updates.


----------



## barryem

I updated my Paperwhite 4's, my Paperwhite 3's and my Voyage to 5.10.3 last week.  I don't see any interface differences but they seem to be a bit faster and a couple of problems with the last firmware, the poor battery life and the less sensitive touch screen, seem to be solved.  I haven't had any problems at all.

Barry


----------



## HLS

Audiobook playback has greatly improved on the PW4. Before the update it kept stopping and or skipping


----------



## hamerfan

5.11.1.1 is now out.


----------



## Atunah

I can't keep up anymore. Is it me or have there been more updates in a shorter time period than ever before?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I checked and the new PW has 5.11.1 as the current firmware number .... but my Voyage will get 5.11.1.1 ..... pretty sure it's just bug fixes and such and/or tweaks to make all the 'current' models work more or less the same.


----------



## crebel

Holy Moly!  I just finished a book and returned to the home page to delete from device after rating it and there is a "READ" filter banner under the title (where the NEW banner is for a freshly purchased book).  I checked the firmware update number and it's 5.11.1.1 (Oasis 2), I can't believe no one has mentioned this new feature yet.

I only keep unread books on my Kindles, delete them from the device as soon as they're read, but it seems like this is a feature folks have been asking for since K1.

eta:  The READ notation stays even if you return the book to the beginning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Interesting - I am mostly reading on my Pw now so haven't paid attention to whether my Voyage or Oasis updated .... perhaps I'll do that today. 

On the PW, there's no 'read' banner, but it does show the % you've read. I think that's there on the other two devices as well, though ... yes, just checked the Voyage and it's there on in which IS, it turns out, at 5.11.1.1. No idea when it updated. Oasis is still on 5.10.x .... maybe I'll manually update it later, but it behaves the same way now.


----------



## Atunah

I guess I'll have to finally update my fleet. Again. I think there was something in the whats new notes about that, in the last update but nobody had seen it yet. Now the big question crebel, does it work retroactively. Or only from the books one reads from now on forward. 

Mine are all still on 5.10.3


----------



## Atunah

I assume its only for stuff you read from now on? I updated my Oasis2 and I don't see anything different. But I haven't finished a book quite yet.


----------



## LDB

My few weeks old PW apparently is the latest update because when I went to the page where it has update it was greyed out and not an option. My Oasis 2 is in the car for going to breakfast in a bit so I'll have to check it later.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I assume its only for stuff you read from now on? I updated my Oasis2 and I don't see anything different. But I haven't finished a book quite yet.


Hmm, I just spent a few minutes checking checking a collection in which I know I have already read books as well as looking through a few pages of "All" versus downloaded books.

There is a mix of known already read books from years ago that now have a "READ" tag in both places and some that don't, but still show a percentage read of say 97%. I'd say from my very brief perusal that a book has to be taken to 100% to get the tag. In the past I didn't usually page through (or use the page flip bar) to get a book to 100%, I just stopped and returned to the beginning from wherever the story ended.

Yes, that's right. I tested a book in my Pearl Buck collection that I stopped when the story ended at 97%. I opened it, used the page flip bar to get to 100%, put in a star rating (don't know why I hadn't done that before), closed the star rating page and used the page flip bar to return it to the beginning. That book now has a "READ" tag in my collection even though the percentage is 1%.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Hmm, I just spent a few minutes checking checking a collection in which I know I have already read books as well as looking through a few pages of "All" versus downloaded books.
> 
> There is a mix of known already read books from years ago that now have a "READ" tag in both places and some that don't, but still show a percentage read of say 97%. I'd say from my very brief perusal that a book has to be taken to 100% to get the tag. In the past I didn't usually page through (or use the page flip bar) to get a book to 100%, I just stopped and returned to the beginning from wherever the story ended.
> 
> Yes, that's right. I tested a book in my Pearl Buck collection that I stopped when the story ended at 97%. I opened it, used the page flip bar to get to 100%, put in a star rating (don't know why I hadn't done that before), closed the star rating page and used the page flip bar to return it to the beginning. That book now has a "READ" tag in my collection even though the percentage is 1%.


Hmmm. I just finished a book. I always go to 100%, I page to the end so the popup comes up. And if its not at 100% when it does, I keep paging until it says 100%. Just my OCD to have it be at 100% all the time. But I have no READ tags anywhere. Looks just like it always does. And it is updated. O2. Same on the basic also now updated and on my Oasis1. All 3 are now at the new update and none are showing any READ tags. Do the books still have to be on the device to show that? I delete them when I am done, but put them in the "read" collection I have. Cloud that is of course.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Hmmm. I just finished a book. I always go to 100%, I page to the end so the popup comes up. And if its not at 100% when it does, I keep paging until it says 100%. Just my OCD to have it be at 100% all the time. But I have no READ tags anywhere. Looks just like it always does. And it is updated. O2. Same on the basic also now updated and on my Oasis1. All 3 are now at the new update and none are showing any READ tags. Do the books still have to be on the device to show that? I delete them when I am done, but put them in the "read" collection I have. Cloud that is of course.


I'd say no, they don't still have to be on the device because when I look through all instead of downloaded there are multiple READ tags for books that DH has read and have never been on my devices.

My next thought was whether grid or list view made a difference. I changed my sort from list to grid to check and there is now a diagonal ribbon in the upper right corner of book covers that says READ or an arrow-type ribbon that shows the percentage. So I don't know why your past or just-read books aren't showing anything yet.


----------



## Atunah

I feel left out  . I got nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't feel left out, Atunah. 

I did the update manually on my Oasis 2 (the larger screen one) I'm not seeing 'read' banners like I see 'new' banners on books, either on ones downloaded and read or on ones in my library. I do see "100%", and for ones I'm not done I see the relevant %. I'm definitely at 5.11.1.1. BUT ... these are books I'd finished before; I've not finished one since the update, yet. (To help out the board, I'll get right on that. )

I did check the "what's new" and the main thing seems to be the addition of some translation languages, including Afrikaans, Catalan, Icelandic Swedish and Welsh. Also Norwegian and Danish keyboards. Beyond that it's the usual "performance improvements, bug fixes, general enhancements".

Crebel, which Oasis do you have? Wonder why it works differently?


----------



## Linjeakel

Just checked my PW4 (5.11.1) and both Voyages (5.11.1.1) and none of them are showing the 'read' banner.

I usually go right to the end of the book to when the rating pop up shows but then put them back to location 1 before I close them.

In case it doesn't work retrospectively (though I think Ann said it did?) I opened a book I'd left at 97% and took it to 100% and then closed it. ** It shows 100% after the dotted progress bar, but no 'read' banner on any of the devices, whether listing 'all' or just 'downloaded'. After re-reading Ann's post I tried putting in a star rating as well, but it made no difference.

Like Atunah, I'm feeling somewhat left out. 

***Maybe it knows I cheated and skipped to the end?


----------



## nikkidog

Atunah said:


> I feel left out . I got nothing.


I don't see the read banner either.. The % of book read is showing. Most of my books I haven't read to the very last page or 100%. If there is a preview of another book or appendix I usually just close the book out at that point. I thought that might be it so I opened one of those books up and actually paged to the very end. When I went back to the home screen and library it showed 100% but no banner. I tried a restart and nothing.

My Voyage, Oasis and my Paper White 4 have all updated to the new update 5.11.1.1. I wonder if there is something I am missing. Disappointed ☹


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't feel left out, Atunah.
> 
> I did the update manually on my Oasis 2 (the larger screen one) I'm not seeing 'read' banners like I see 'new' banners on books, either on ones downloaded and read or on ones in my library. I do see "100%", and for ones I'm not done I see the relevant %. I'm definitely at 5.11.1.1. BUT ... these are books I'd finished before; I've not finished one since the update, yet. (To help out the board, I'll get right on that. )
> 
> I did check the "what's new" and the main thing seems to be the addition of some translation languages, including Afrikaans, Catalan, Icelandic Swedish and Welsh. Also Norwegian and Danish keyboards. Beyond that it's the usual "performance improvements, bug fixes, general enhancements".
> 
> Crebel, which Oasis do you have? Wonder why it works differently?


Well gosh, don't I feel special! Now I know why no one else was mentioning this long-asked for feature ...

Ann, I have the 7" Oasis 2 and I just rechecked the Update number which is definitely 5.11.1.1 although the What's New only mentions the new translation languages and New keyboard languages.

I have no clue why nobody else is seeing the READ tags on their updated versions, very weird.

Next thought - someone try moving an already read book showing 100% back to the beginning and see if it switches from 100% to 1% and READ. Maybe Amazon considers the percentage read already an indication of whether you've finished it and only shows the READ tag if you've moved it back to the beginning. I always return the books to the beginning after I've finished and rated so if someone else on my account decides to read the same book it's ready and not wherever I left off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel ... any chance you could post a screen shot?


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> crebel ... any chance you could post a screen shot?


Not in my technical capabilities, sorry.


----------



## nikkidog

I tried moving one of my books back to the beginning.  The 100% changed to 1% but no banner.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Not in my technical capabilities, sorry.


If you want to just take a pic of that kindle screen and send it to me in text or email, I'll put it up here.


----------



## Atunah

Crebel send me the pics. Here they are. I am not seeing that neat Read tag. I hope its just a matter of time as its kind of nice. What is funny is that the book I just finished is the same as the one on Crebel's pics. Melissa Miller.


----------



## crebel

It certainly has a few kinks in it or I haven't quite figured out how it does index read/unread.  You see that little "Filter" now next to "Sort"?  If I touch that, check by Read, and check under All instead of Downloaded, options are:

Read (147)
Unread (3756)
Books (147)
Audible (0) greyed out
Comics (0)
Periodicals (0) greyed out
Docs (0)
Collections (6)

I'm pretty sure that last I checked I had over 5,000 books (all from Amazon) in my account, but that setting would indicate 3,903 total.  Then if you subtract the few hundred unread books actually downloaded on various Kindles on my account, that means something is preventing it from recognizing several thousand already read books in the cloud.

So I'm still confused as to how it's supposed to work for past read books already returned to the cloud since some of them have the tag and most don't.

Thanks for posting the pics for me, Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

I don't have the "filter" and "sort". I still have what was always there. It will say depending on what I have them set as. I have it set at "all items" and the right one at "collections" for now. So that is the part that is still missing on my part and others that don't have the READ tag yet. 

eta" maybe this is needing to be turned on or trickle down by account? Cause I don't have it on any of my 3 kindles that now have the newest update. Oasis1, Oasis2 and the latest basic. I can't check my Voyage as I have a couple of library loans on it I ran out of time on so I can't turn on wifi.


----------



## crebel

Certainly a puzzlement when we're all on the same update number.  My Voyage is still on 5.10.3 and, of course, looks the same as always.  I'll be watching to see when it gets this particular update whether it changes to the READ tags for me as well.


----------



## barryem

The Kindle app on my phone now has a Read/Unread filter.  I'm not sure when that began.  I noticed it yesterday.  I'm reading my current book on my Nook and in Moon+ on my phone so I won't play with it for a few days.  I also remove books I've read from the device so it won't affect me much.  Still, it's nice to know what's going on.

Barry


----------



## Atunah

I don't have it in my android app either


----------



## barryem

My phone is Android and I do have the read/unread filter.  I haven't checked to see if it marks the books as read since I don't keep them on the phone after I read them.

Barry


----------



## crebel

I had my Voyage plugged in to charge after all the messing around I was doing last night and this morning.  When I just pulled it off the charger, it has updated to show that "Filter" option shown in the pictures Atunah posted for me.  However, the Firmware Version is still listed as 5.10.3 and zero books in All or Downloaded show the READ tag (even if I check the exact same books that have the tag on my Oasis) and there are no numbers listed beside the categories like I typed previously if I touch the filter sort.   

It also has a pop-up on my home page that says:

"Introducing the Read Filter

You can now filter your library to see only read or unread books.  Books that appear to have completed are automatically marked as read."


----------



## Atunah

I need a drink.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with you, Atunah.

I'm looking at my Voyage and PW10. Voyage is 5.11.1.1 (April 2019) and only mentions in "what's new" about the translation and keyboard languages. PW10 is 5.11.1 (April 2019) and has the same "what's new". Neither says a thing about "filter" anywhere that I can find. I have the filtering and sorting _options_ as usual (I use 'all items' and 'recent') but those specific words aren't there. There's a sort of bookmark ribbon with the % read, and a 'new' corner ribbon if I've not opened a book yet, but no similar 'read' ribbon.

I wonder if it has to do with syncing up with the manage content area on Amazon? Maybe it'll take a while for everything to mesh.


----------



## Atunah

Anyone other than crebel seen it on their kindle? Crebel is special.  

At least we know something like this is coming. Or at least I hope so. Unless they changed their mind and just haven't gotten to yanking it of crebels devices. I even restarted twice and actually put the update on it again, just in case. Still nada. 

Maybe they are only turning it on for a section of customers as its some database thingy? Not to overload the thingie? You know the hamster wheel that keeps our books and notes and collections and all that backed up? Server thingie?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Anyone other than crebel seen it on their kindle? Crebel is special.


And don't you forget it!  

Thank you, thank you, thank you again for posting the pictures for me so there is proof I really am seeing it on my Oasis and not completely bonkers.


----------



## nikkidog

I had my Oasis in airplane mode last night.  Turned WiFi on and did a restart.  Nothing new.  I’m tempted to do a reset.  I don’t usually keep a lot of books downloaded so it wouldn’t be that big a deal to download 6-10 new books.  I also have a Voyage and the new Paperwhite, nothing new.  All three now have the new update.  I’m concentrating on the Oasis because it usually updates a couple of weeks before the other two.

Reset or not to reset, that is the question.  Hm, what to do, what to do?


----------



## CozyMama

It is working on my Oasis.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

crebel said:


> I'd say no, they don't still have to be on the device because when I look through all instead of downloaded there are multiple READ tags for books that DH has read and have never been on my devices.


Well that makes it much less useful, if you've got more than one person on your account.


----------



## ShinyTop

I just updated 3 Oasis 6in and one Oasis 7 inch and none show read on books I have finished.  Since I normally remove a book once I have read it I downloaded a book already read.  It showed 100% but no "read".


----------



## LDB

I wandered around in the PW4 and found an about page that says it is version 5.10.3. The 'update' option is greyed out. I took it out of airplane mode thinking that might open the option but it stayed greyed out. I guess the PW4 tops out at 5.10.3.

Then I went to the Oasis and had the exact same results.

So both of mine are 5.10.3 and offer no way to update/upgrade from there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Most of the relatively late model kindles are on 5.11.1.x That includes all but the very first PW model.

If you leave wireless on it might download and update on its own, but if you regularly keep wireless off, you may have missed the window when it pinged the device to send the file. My PW10 and one Voyage updated on their own, but I did a manual update on my Oasis. The other Voyage hasn't updated but I've also not taken the trouble to update manually yet. On all of mine, I pretty much leave wireless on all the time.

Here's a link where you can find the update files: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529680

By the list there, the 5.11.1.x is on everything from 6th Generation on. There's also a link there to help you figure out which of the many kindle models you have based on styling differences over the years.

To find out what version you have, go to settings from the home page. Touch the menu icon (3 dots or 3 lines) and touch 'device info'.


----------



## nikkidog

I have an Oasis, 2 Voyages, 2 Paperwhites 4 and just received the lighted basic.  My Oasis, 1 Voyage and 1 Paperwhite has the new update 5.11.1 and 5.11.1.1.  The new basic updated as soon as I got it set up.  My other Voyage and Paperwhite is still on 5.10.3.  Amazon must be sending out the updates in batches.  My Oasis updated first and the other two updated a couple of days ago.


----------



## Atunah

Since I have no patience waiting for updates, I just always put them on manually as soon as I hear about it.


----------



## amyberta

My oasis 1 hasn’t updated yet. It usually takes two weeks to update. Anybody have an idea?


----------



## crebel

amyberta said:


> My oasis 1 hasn't updated yet. It usually takes two weeks to update. Anybody have an idea?


It hasn't been 2 weeks since the latest update was first rolled out. If you don't want to do it manually (Ann linked the page a few posts ago), leave your wireless on and be patient.


----------



## lindajm22

My Kindle Oasis 2 just auto updated and after it restarted a box popped up notifying me about the new Read feature. I can filter by Read books and in grid view there is a Read banner across a corner of the book. I came here to find out what other changes were made.


----------



## readingril

My Oasis 2 hasn't updated, but my Voyage has all-by-its-lonesome,  but it doesn't have the Read function.


----------



## Atunah

I don't understand why some get this feature and others don't. Its really frustrating. What is different. Same devices, same update. I don't get it.


----------



## nikkidog

I sent Amazon an email asking about this problem.  I didn’t call because I am not going to be home today.  Let’s see what reply I receive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I don't see it as a 'problem'. Just a curiosity: why don't we all have the same experience. Still -- it's probably good that they know about it.


----------



## LDB

So yesterday I plugged in the PW4 with airplane mode off and left it a few hours and it not only recharged but updated to 5.11.1 version. So I plugged in the Oasis with airplane off and left it overnight and got 100% battery but no update. I'm not unhappy with it as is so it's not that big a deal but it's weird one updates and the other doesn't.


----------



## loonlover

Intinst's new PW updated at some point on it's own. The option to update showed up on my voyage as I was checking to see if it had also automatically updated. Our older PWs have not updated but we'll probably just wait until they do it automatically. Neither device with the update gives us the read feature. Since I remove read items from the device, it wouldn't have much effect on me, but he might see it differently.


----------



## nikkidog

I received a reply to my email asking me to call customer service.  I called and explained what was going on and told him I was not the only person who was missing the read banner.  He put me on hold for several minutes to consult with others.  They are going to open up a ticket and work on the issue.  He said they would be coming out with a new update to correct this at some point in the future.


----------



## crebel

nikkidog said:


> I received a reply to my email asking me to call customer service. I called and explained what was going on and told him I was not the only person who was missing the read banner. He put me on hold for several minutes to consult with others. They are going to open up a ticket and work on the issue. He said they would be coming out with a new update to correct this at some point in the future.


I also called and asked if there is a help page that explains how it is supposed to work because it's inconsistent across my devices (he said no, or at least not yet).

I explained the read banners were visible on my Oasis 2, updated to 5.11.1, but not on every book they should be on and that the first I knew about it was when one just showed up after I closed a book. Yet on my Voyage, still at 5.10.3, I got a home page pop-up about the READ feature now being available, but there are no tags anywhere, not even the same books that have tags on my Oasis.

It's pretty obvious the roll out is not working however they intended, even for the few people who are seeing it.

Like the others, it isn't a big deal for me to have it or not as I delete books from the device once I've read them and I keep a written record of everything I read. But if they're going to provide the feature, I'd like to know how it's supposed to work and that it be consistent across my devices.


----------



## Atunah

Someone on the mobilereads forum said the "READ" tags just showed up. No update, meaning they were on 5.1.1 and still are.  

Someone else said it appeared after a restart. But I restarted all 3 of my kindles with the new update probably like 3 times. Didn't do a thing for me. Other than maybe clean out some cobwebs.  

Its my kinde and I want it noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Someone on the mobilereads forum said the "READ" tags just showed up. No update, meaning they were on 5.1.1 and still are.
> 
> Someone else said it appeared after a restart. But I restarted all 3 of my kindles with the new update probably like 3 times. Didn't do a thing for me. Other than maybe clean out some cobwebs.
> 
> Its my kinde and I want it noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


I don't know, if it's working weird, it might bother you more to see them with no rhyme or reason to them being there. Now I have some tags on my Voyage (still at 5.10.3)

For example, on that Voyage I have a collection of books for my grandkids, we've read about half of the books in there a zillion times. On the first page there are 8 books in list view, 7 of them are at 100% and one at 80% (which is actually the end of the story). Of those 7, 3 that are at 100% also have a READ tag, the other 4 at 100% directly above and below the 3 which are tagged, don't have a tag - what kind of sense does that make?? At this point, I wish they would go away again until the bugs are worked out.

   isn't enough. Atunah, where's that banging your head on the computer emoticon?

eta: Since the READ tags issue doesn't really seem to be related to any particular update, maybe mods want to split these posts out into another thread?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New data point: The Kindle for android app, on both my phone and tablet, are at version 8.17. I happened to check because I opened it and saw that one of the books I'd recently finished was on the home page and had a READ banner as Crebel described. When I went to look at info, it says this under "what's new":

In the coming weeks, you will see the following:

* Filter your library to see only read or unread books. Books that appear to have been completed are automatically marked as read
* Translation support for Afrikaans, Catalan, Icelandic, Swedish and Welsh


----------



## barryem

I've got the Read banner on my Android phone too.  And I can mark books in my library as Read.  There is one irritant though.  Every time I mark one Read a notice pops up asking me if I want to mark it on Goodreads as well.  It has a Yes button but no No button.  I don't want to mark anything on Goodreads.  I don't use it that way.  But there's no way to say so.  The only thing I can do is wait about 30 seconds (that's not an exaggeration) and the notice goes away.

I was going to go through my library to mark a lot of books as Read but that made it just too painful and so irritating that after about the 5th book I'd marked I wanted to smash my phone.  I need this phone so I stopped.

I guess now I understand why Bezos' wife left him. 

Barry


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Ann in Arlington

New development!

When I picked up my Oasis 2 last night, I opened it and it had the pop up message as described by crebel:

*Introducing the Read Filter*

You can now filter your library to see only read or unread books. Books that appear to have been completed are automatically marked as read.

It appears as soon as you go past the home page to viewing your library as a whole and there's an *X* you have to touch to make it go away.

Further, the drop down menus now say "Filter" and "Sort" vs just having whichever option you've set showing. And, some of the books definitely had the 'read' banner.

Now, this was a device I'd manually updated when I read about the update a few days ago -- you can see from my earlier posts here that, though it showed 5.11.1.1 after I did that, these 'features' were not there.

AND ... my new PW, which had already updated with no visible change, has the same behavior this morning.

So, for some reason, the update gets applied, but it takes a little while for some of the features to start working.

Side note: I feel like both devices are slower to respond when choosing books since this update.  Possibly a side effect of this new filter option and something that will -- one hopes -- go away once all the re-indexing/categorizing in the database/library is complete.


----------



## nikkidog

That is great.  Either our calls to Amazon did some good and they are working on the issue, or more than likely,  just updating in batches.  

No changes in my Oasis.  I let mine update automatically as I was to lazy to get my laptop out and do it manually.


----------



## Atunah

In my android store it says that "in the coming weeks, you will see the following: Filter your library to see only read or unread books. Books that appear to have been completed are automatically marked as read

That tells me like what Ann saw and others, they roll that particular feature out slower, after the updates are already on the devices. Maybe that is why things are a bit slower now for you Ann? Just a temporary thing so they see how it goes? 

I remember how slow the cloud collections were when they first came out. They fixed that at the backend somewhere. Did they ever fix the folks that have like libraries in the 10 thousands? I know some had issues displaying all their books at times. It might take a bit to populate down? 

Looking forward though. 


As for me, none of my kindles or app has it yet.


----------



## Atunah

It just popped up on my android app. It didn't get an update or anything, that was already updated as of end of march.

Of course across all my kindles, none of the numbers of books match exactly the same for some reason. Each has a different number for all.  . But I already knew that one. So its not going to be a balm for my OCD on that score, but it will still be nice to sort this way. 

I do know that I have way to many unread books. Like way      

eta: Just popped up on my Oasis2. But it came in 2 stages. I got the filter and sort first, but no read or unread. Then a couple minutes later I got the popup and the read/unread appeared also. 
the O1 and basic still don't have it. Voyage is still  off wifi because of library loans expired. 

To add, if you do any sorting, it puts a banner of what you have selected to filter on the screen and so it takes up one line when using list view. On the O2 its then 7 instead of 8 books on the page. Don't think it affects grid view. I think I had 6 of those before and still 6. I use mostly list view though. 

Oh, and if you see stuff on the screen under unread and you know you read it, you can hit the 3 dots on the right to mark it read from there. I see library loans that are now only in the cloud as they are returned and I read them and they still show up in unread. So I marked them read.


----------



## barryem

I don't find this particular feature too useful.  I remove read books from my Kindle and when I'm looking at my library on Amazon I pretty much know what I've read.  Sometimes I get confused but not often.

I recently read a book again after reading it last year.  The author had 2 books with similar titles and I thought I read the other one last year but I got it wrong.  Still, I enjoyed it and that doesn't happen too often.

I'm just about to finish my current book in Moon+ ereader on my phone.  I have a few hundred books on a micro SD card on my phone and when I read one I just leave it there.  I don't need the room and I rarely get confused.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah ... it doesn't make a huge difference for me either. But there are a lot of folks who have been asking for something like this. So as long as it doesn't make things HARDER for me, I'm good.


----------



## Atunah

I like it. Not because I am confused or not knowing if I read something. But I have always had to do collection gymnastics to show only unread books on my kindles. I don't keep the files on it either, but they are in the cloud of course visible. I have over *grumblegrumble 3000 books so I just want to see only unread for that reason. Plus I like numbers and stats and all that stuff. 

This means I don't have to sort by showing the read collections on the front to see the unread. Since I read so much, I had to do more than one read collection as it would take so long to put  them in. So they all had to be on the front page to show it as I want it. Only unread. Now its one filter check and I can sort by recents, instead of collections if I want.


----------



## Linjeakel

Still no sign of it on any of my devices or android apps - I'm guessing it probably won't get to the UK for a while, but I'm not too bothered about this.

Whatever other collection I might put a book into when I get it, I also put it into an 'unread' or 'unread (series)' collection, then when I've read it, it goes into the 'read' collection (or 'not finished' collection if I gave up on it). So I really don't need this feature as I have a way of checking if I've read a book if I can't remember and when I want to pick a new book to read I can go straight to my 'unread' collections.

As Ann says, as long as it doesn't make things more difficult or slow things down I don't mind having it, but I'm not desperate for it to turn up.


----------



## crebel

Apparently it is continuing to index/update read books.  When I sort by the filter now under All, the numbers I posted in reply #256 have increased.  There are categories that were (0) before (like comics that have only been on my son's PW) that now have numbers.  

So I'm thinking those of us who have thousands of books either downloaded or in the cloud will continue to see "READ" tags increase slowly as it works its way through our accounts.  I'd say my battery is taking a faster hit while it does its thing  

Tags showed up on my mother's Voyage yesterday (my account).  Like so many of us, she only keeps unread books on her Kindle and deletes read books to the cloud pretty much right away so she doesn't think it will be overly useful to her, but a neat feature to have.  Since she doesn't have access to the account on her computer, just on her Kindle, so she thought she might like pulling up a specific author/series under all and see where she left off when new books come out.  Then she said she already keeps track of everything on paper, so she's not likely to do that either.


----------



## Atunah

And I went through all 400 some pages to add books that hadn't been yet to the read with the 3 dots. Guess I should have been more patient.


----------



## readingril

The OTA update for my Voyage from the other week finally updated today with the 'read' option. I think I need to live forever to read 'em all! The Oasis has not updated yet.


----------



## jkingrph

I updated out three kindles, Oasis 2, paperwhite, and voyage last week.  No sign of this.  Is there any way to activate it manually?


----------



## LDB

My O2 finally updated about ten minutes ago. I don't see anything changed from before though and have no clue what the Read thing is that people are talking about but I guess it will wander into the picture in a day or three.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> The OTA update for my Voyage from the other week finally updated today with the 'read' option. *I think I need to live forever to read 'em all!* The Oasis has not updated yet.


That's the plan 



jkingrph said:


> I updated out three kindles, Oasis 2, paperwhite, and voyage last week. No sign of this. Is there any way to activate it manually?


It just appears. I had my update for a few days before it started trickling in to the kindles. O2 was first, then the basic, then next day the O1 and last was the Voyage. All but the Voyage were updated on the same day, didn't make a difference in when the actual feature showed up.


----------



## loonlover

It took several days after the update for the READ function to appear on my Voyage. It still hasn't appeared on any of the 3 PWs in the house.


----------



## Linjeakel

The 'read' function has now shown up on my spare Voyage, but none of my other devices.

I'll be interested to see if the results change as it processes my library, but so far it's wildly inaccurate. I have a 'read' collection - everything in there I finished (books I gave up on and left unfinished go to a different collection) so I can see at a glance all the books that should be marked as 'read'. Some of them are - whether they're at 100%, 98%, 97% or back at 0% they are correctly marked as read. But at a quick glance a good three _hundred_ of them aren't marked as 'read'.

On the plus side, nothing in my 'unread' collections has been marked as 'read'.

One thing I'm not so keen on is the fact that it now says 'filter' and 'sort' at the top of the page instead of telling you _how_ you've got it set, although on balance this will probably make things clearer for new users who often get confused as to why they're not seeing the books they expect to see.

Certainly for the moment, my own system of having a 'read' collection is much more reliable, to say the least. I shall watch with interest to see if it gets more accurate as time goes on.


----------



## Atunah

I went into my own "read" collections, which I have 3 as they got so big and marked everything that didn't already have the READ tag. In list view its easy to just click the 3 dots and mark as read. I'd say I had about 10% or so that weren't marked as read. I will continue to also use my own read collections for other reasons, but I am setting the filter to unread from now on and it will make it just nice to find something else to read. Since I have so much stuff. 

Once I had everything showing with the read tag as its suppose to, I got used to this new sorting pretty easy.


----------



## crebel

Neither of my currently in-use Kindles (Voyage and Oasis2) have updated with any more READ tags since I posted numbers had increased 5 days ago. So I really have no idea if it will continue to index/update already read books, even those listed at 100%, on its own. I'm not going to go through and mark them all myself like Atunah did.

All in all, this is a pretty worthless new feature _for me_ with the way I use my Kindles.


----------



## John Hopper

My Kindle Android app on my phone updated a day or two ago but no sign on my PW4. Haven't checked on my Oasis 2 and Voyage as not currently using these. I don't think I'd use this feature much anyway.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperbackstash

It's so bizarre how inconsistent this is, but funny too.

A week ago mine updated when I was reading and restarted, but no changes I could see

A week later, without me updating again, the sort filter showed up in my library - but it doesn't have the read/unread in the sort filter, just the menu. Also no read banners.  It's been days since, and I'm still missing it. It's like different features activate at times, but without any updates that are full or requiring restart.


----------



## Paperbackstash

It's the strangest thing, but mine just showed up after making this post and going outside for a bit. Now I have the "read" filter announcement


----------



## Koi

No one's mentioned it yet, that I spotted in this thread- but now, when looking up a word in a book, it underlines instead of highlights.  That's all well and fine and whatever, but off to the left margin, a black tab-shaped blip appears, just a spare moment ahead.  It aligns with the line of text that's got the word being looked up.  Its utterly distracting, pointless, and irritating the bejabbers out of me.  I've tried touching it to see if it is some form of slider to make expanding a highlight easier, or if it serves any function besides muddling up the page- and it does nothing, as far as I can tell.  

Its there, on two Oasis the First Iterations, both auto-updated about a day ago to 5.11.1.1

Has anyone discovered a use for the distracting, irritating, @&*[email protected]%# superfluous little black mark that coincides with highlighting?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It sounds like you have turned on the feature where you can see what others have highlighted. And maybe they changed how that shows? I don't know because I've always found that to be annoying and keep it turned off. Sounds like it's gotten even MORE annoying.


----------



## Koi

That was a good thought, but I went and checked, and nope, that feature (others' highlights) didn't come on in the update.  Look to the left margin- that little black tab pops on the screen with every look-up, but faster than everything else, so that my eye is startled to snap over there, and then back as the rest pops in, no matter how much I concentrate and expect it.  Really dreadful little item that feels like a stab:

Well, I used to be able to post a photo in the body of the message on this board, but its defeating me now-  and I'm all done wrestling with it.


----------



## nikkidog

I have noticed the black tab.  It does not bother me at all.  I actually like the lookup feature better since the update.  I do not accidentally highlight things by mistake when all I wanted to do is look up a definition.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. It's definitely not something I've noticed. I know what nikkidog means about highlighting. Right now I'm reading a book that has a lot of French phrases. I can mostly figure out what they mean by context but sometimes I want a specific translation. At least half the time I 'highlight it' and have to go back and delete the highlight after I've looked it up. Annoying.


----------



## Atunah

I pulled out my Oasis1 just to see. I don't see it on the Oasis2. And I don't have that tab. Highlighting seems to look like it always does. . I think. But come to think of it, I used to also always highlight when all I wanted was look something up and right now it highlights the word I press, puts the 2 tabs on each end so I can move them over if I want more than one word. And I can either swipe the cards on the top for translation, wiki or dictionary or use the note, share, search and report on the bottom. Not once did it highlight unless I actually select "highlight" in that bottom bar.

I am posting a link from mobilereads to where someone posted a picture of that thingie Koi is talking about. I don't know if that was also Koi, but so folks can see what he/she is talking about. I do not get that left bar on the margins though. I don't have a underline, but the word highlighted when I long press one.

https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3833670&postcount=51


----------



## barryem

I just looked on my Paperwhite 4 and I see the black mark on the left edge of the screen when I long press a word.  It also doesn't leave it selected when I'm done.  I don't recall if that's been a problem on the Paperwhite or not.  I do know it's been a problem in the Kindle app on the phone.

Barry


----------



## Koi

Thanks, Atunah, that's exactly what mine looks like- but that isn't me posting over there.  I forgot to look at Mobileread to see if someone could explain it.  Glad to be reminded of that site.

That black tab is just... there.  Someone at the other site said it assists in highlighting, and I can't see how.  Its not touchable or functional.  Its just a marker.  It expands as I highlight, but what function that could serve is anyone's guess.  I'm generally looking at what text I want to highlight, and particular words I'd like included- and a visual marker showing volume seems rather pointless.  Its also not visually neutral, for me.  And I'm not one of the more distractible or sensitive to variance on a Kindle page.


----------



## jkingrph

I have been watching for the read feature since I first saw the thread about it 12 days ago.  So far nothing on any of my devices, but my Android, Samsung galaxy says will be coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Linjeakel

The black mark now pops up on my PW4 when I look up a word. It doesn't bother me in itself, but it does come up first along with the underline and then there is a definite lag before the definition is displayed that I don't think was there before. It seems like an unnecessary step that slows down the feature but with no real advantage to make it worth while. I can't see anywhere in settings where you can switch it off.

Now that I've had chance to get to grips with the 'read' feature - apart from the fact that the auto aspect doesn't seem to be even close to accurate - it seems to me there is a fundamental flaw in it. 

You can filter on the home page to show only 'read' or 'unread' items. If like me you have all your books in at least one collection, 'unread'  makes no difference as there are no individual books listed.  If you add 'books' to the 'unread' filter (as opposed to 'collections') it still has all the collections mixed in with the books - at least those that have books in them that match the 'unread' part of the filter. The 'read' filter returns a 'you have no items that match' message. Since I have both read and unread books in the collections I don't know why the two filters react differently.

Once you go into a collection, while you can see which books are marked as 'read', you can't filter, only sort - and you can't sort to show all the 'read' (or 'unread') books together. 

My 'read' and 'unread' collections are much easier to navigate and more useful, but it would be good to be able to see just the 'unread' books in a specific collection - which seems to be the one feature this update doesn't give you. It's one of the reasons we've been asking for sub-collections since day one. It all clearly needs some more thought. 

It's odd that neither of these two updates are mentioned anywhere in the 'what's new' details - it's almost like they're unofficial beta releases. Back to the drawing board, Amazon.


----------



## barryem

As I see it you can select Books instead of collections and then select Read or Unread.  If you select Collections then you're not filtering read or unread.

That black bar came to us with the new update which might have other features causing the delay.  I don't know.  But there's no reason to think that bar would cause a delay.  That's unlikely.

Barry


----------



## Linjeakel

barryem said:


> As I see it you can select Books instead of collections and then select Read or Unread. If you select Collections then you're not filtering read or unread.
> 
> That black bar came to us with the new update which might have other features causing the delay. I don't know. But there's no reason to think that bar would cause a delay. That's unlikely.
> 
> Barry


The lookup feature is the only one I've noticed that's slowed down, which is inevitable as it has an extra step in it - the appearance of the pointless black mark - before the definition comes up.

If I filter by 'books' and 'unread' on the home page I still get collections listed alphabetically in with the unread books, which seems unnecessary and a little confusing when it supposed to be filtered by just 'books'. But more importantly, I can't do that_ inside_ a collection to see only the unread books of a particular group, which to me would be far more useful than seeing the unread books of my entire library.


----------



## Atunah

I have checked my Oasis1, Oasis2, basic and Voyage. All with the newest update and the "read" filtering. None of them have that black mark on the margins. All the highlighting looks the same on all. It highlights, not underlines. Hmm. 

I like how it works now so I don't want it to change to whatever it does with the underline and black mark.


----------



## barryem

Linjeakel said:


> The lookup feature is the only one I've noticed that's slowed down, which is inevitable as it has an extra step in it - the appearance of the pointless black mark - before the definition comes up.


Drawing a black mark on the screen would take so little time you'd never be able to detect it visually. That's not what's slowing it down. When you long press and the black mark comes up and the box comes up with the definition it's certain that drawing that box around the definition and then looking up the word and filling in the definition takes thousands of times longer than drawing the black mark. Your seeing a new delay and you're seeing a new black mark so it's natural to think one is causing the other but it's almost certainly not. My guess is they've added code to make way for some new feature down the road and that's what's slowing it down. Of course that's just a guess.

The way the collections and filters work is a little weird, I agree. It always has been But it's not much different than it was. It's been reorganized and the Read/Unread stuff has been added so the clumsiness shows up a little more. That's never been one of Kindle's graceful features.

On MobileRead forum yesterday someone suggested Amazon should instead go with a folder system with shortcuts kind of like Windows has. Probably Mac too but I don't know much about them. Personally I'd like that if I kept a lot of books on my Kindle, but i don't so I don't care either way. I think, though, that Amazon won't do that because a lot of people are confused by folders and folders within folders, etc. To me they're easier but I can't count the number of times someone asked me to teach him to use a new computer and seemed to enjoy it till we got to folders and then gave up.

The Kindle is an attempt to reach a non-computer literate audience and I just don't think it's possible to make devices for such an audience and have them very sophisticated. To me the Kindle is excellent for reading and terrible as a mass storage medium. And I'm not sure I'd vote to change that.

I keep my current book on the top screen, not in any collection. I have a collection for short stories and one for novels and that's it. I try to limit my novel collection to the 5 to 15 books I'm likely to read next and maybe 15 or so books I've bought recently and want to just take a look at. As soon as I read a book I remove it.

Sometimes, like right now, I get lazy and don't clean it up. The Paperwhite sitting next to me at the moment has 135 novels on it. As soon as I get tired of that, which will be soon, I'll get it down to 20 or 30. I have a very nice hard drive for storing books. So does Amazon. 

Barry


----------



## Andra

I have to admit that I tried collections when they first came out and decided that they were more trouble than they were worth and I haven't gone back and tried again.  I just keep whatever I think I might want to read on my current device.  When I have read it, I remove it.  I keep all my series lists and purchased books separate and just reference them when needed.  If I get on a binge-read for a particular author, I'll send a list of titles in order to the Kindle for quick reference if the books are older and don't have the feature at the end of the book where it offers to download or open the next book in the series.
I don't have the Read flag on any of my devices yet, but I also tend to wait fo the OTA update instead of doing it myself.


----------



## barryem

For some time now I've been making epub copies of the books I buy and sending them to a folder in Dropbox so I can access them from my phone.  There's a reading app on my phone I like that can list my files on Dropbox and even copy them onto my phone, so that's how I get books into my phone these days.  I always make the file name have the author's name, last name first, followed by a hyphen and then the book's title.  And if it's part of a series such as the 87th precinct, I'll have a number before the title so i can keep them in order.

So when I browse for books on my phone using that app it's just incredibly simple.  I'm browsing by author and title and there are no hard to read covers, just simple text.  Nothing could be easier.

Now I have over 600 books in that Dropbox folder and yet I can find a book there quicker than I can find it on a Kindle with 30 books or on Amazon in my library.

I think Amazon's thing is keeping stuff simple so people don't have to think and that's probably a pretty good marketing strategy.  But they sure do make things complicated in the process.  That said, my Kobo and Nook are more complicated yet.

Barry


----------



## jkingrph

The filter/sort feature appeared on my Oasis 2 this afternoon. So far nothing on the Voyage or new paperwhite.


----------



## Koi

This update is brutalizing the batteries in both my oasis ( first iteration).  Previously, I received updates months behind everyone else reporting they’d gotten one. This time, I got it ahead of seeing any posts about an update. I do hope this is a beta, that’ll have a very brief existence. Oasis has drained to nearly 4% battery in 200 pages of reading. That’s an exponential, catastrophic change.  Does amazon respond to, and address such reports? Is there a contact portal better than other ways, to tell them about it? I have never needed to contact them for kindles.


----------



## Koi

So I found the appropriate help chat, have had that window open for a full day- hopping in and out and trying whatever they want me to.  Of course, its obvious this is a problem with the update, and nothing is going to work- until a new update fixes this messy one.  Both Oasis kindles are loosing a percent a minute, UNUSED.  One has been factory reset and it took 20% battery life to sign into my account and turn off the Home view- less than 3 minutes.    

Now I'm supposed to turn it off, charge it without the cover, and test it without the cover after 4 hours of charging.  See if its 'fixed'.  Its fixed, alright.  Both of them are. I'm leaving for a 2 week vacation in a remote, silent spot- and neither Kindle can hold a charge.  I am exceptionally ticked off at the moment.  They were working gloriously, and I have had no complaints.  I'm not happy about updates being pushed to me whether I want them or not.  I use the wifi all the time- turning that off isn't an option.  Sigh.


----------



## barryem

I don't have an Oasis but on my new Paperwhites (I have 3 of them) I have the latest updates and they haven't affected battery life at all.

Are you sure it's the updates?

Barry


----------



## LDB

Other than receiving purchased books what does/can one use the wifi for? Ok, some dictionary lookups too. I keep mine off all the time to further extend battery life. I turn it on just long enough to receive new books and then off again. So far, thankfully, no battery drain issues. Good luck getting it resolved.


----------



## Koi

Since its two Oasis Kindles, not one, that its happening to, and since its been an exponential of battery loss on them both simultaneously, and it happened like flipping a switch about a week ago (whenever the update showed up on both), I can't imagine it can be anything else.  If it was one Kindle only, I'd say there was room for other possibilities.


----------



## Koi

LBD, yeah-  it doesn't seem like there's much reason to use the Wifi- except I do lookup things all the time.  And, I read across multiple devices, and want it sync'd all the time.  One kindle's upstairs, and I pick up a downstairs one and want to read where I left off.... not ever happy to go through what it takes to find my place in that instance. Or open the app on a phone when away from any Kindle.    The batteries up to now have been completely gobsmackingly outstanding, and the loss of handiness isn't made up for by attempting to get more battery life that way, for my type of usage.

My son is suggesting a battery bank to read from, and this is a fabulous solution for portability till this gets corrected- if ever.  As is, neither Kindle can keep a charge for any but the most cursory cordless reading.


----------



## Atunah

I like to leave wifi on all the time too. I like to look stuff up, like to sync without thinking about it and just get my stuff to be there. I turn it off when I have library books I can't finish in time, or I forget to turn it back on. But mos time its just on. 

Sorry you are having these issues with your Oasis after the update Koi. My Oasis1 doesn't seem to have any issues after this update, but obviously something is going on with yours.


----------



## LDB

That's the difference then. I read from my one and only O2 so I don't have to sync from one room to another and if I want to look something up I use my iPad that has a much better screen and keyboard for doing so.


----------



## barryem

I always leave Wifi on on the Kindle I'm using.  I like being able to long press and get more info on something mentioned from Wikipedia.  I'm always looking stuff up.  That's why I always bought 3G, in fact, so I could look things up while reading away from home.  Now that I'm reading a lot on my phone when away from the house Wifi is good enough, although it makes me nervous not having 3G.

Barry


----------



## Koi

After three days of keeping a chat window open with Amazon- and various combinations of charging with and without the cover for this or that amount of prescribed hours, with a factory reset in the middle... it appears one Oasis is repaired.  Now to start the process with the other one.  I won't know for sure till I've used it longer, but after waiting at the veterinary office for a while and reading with wifi on but well out of range of any wifi to sign into, I'd only lost 2% by the time I got home.  WHEEW.


----------



## Atunah

Koi said:


> After three days of keeping a chat window open with Amazon- and various combinations of charging with and without the cover for this or that amount of prescribed hours, with a factory reset in the middle... it appears one Oasis is repaired. Now to start the process with the other one. I won't know for sure till I've used it longer, but after waiting at the veterinary office for a while and reading with wifi on but well out of range of any wifi to sign into, I'd only lost 2% by the time I got home. WHEEW.


Oh good, glad to hear. You can take at least one of them on your vacation then. Maybe you can get the other one to fix itself too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Koi

Thanks, Atunah!  Its a relief.


----------



## BettyR

I've had a similar issue with my Oasis 2.  All of a sudden, my battery starts to drain quickly, losing all its charge in a day (with wifi off).  It hasn't happened after an update, though, but it has happened twice.  In each case, I did a reset, and it thankfully solved my issue...until the next time, that is.  I'd say it happened about 4 months apart.


----------



## lveale

Koi,
Could you please post the exact steps you took to fix this battery drain problem (if you really did managed to fix it)? My Oasis 8th generation is draining so fast I can watch it drop a percent a minute--no books indexing, no light, no wifi, etc. I really wish Amazon would allow rolling back of updates when they release a klunker. My other Oasis is still running 5.10.3 and the battery is fine.

TIA


----------



## Koi

Oh  no, lveale!  That was exactly what happened with mine- about a percent a minute.  Its been two weeks+, but I'll do my best to tell you what they had me do.

First, remove the charging cover.  Then they had me hold the power button for a slow count of 40.  Mine rebooted faster than that, but they wanted the full 40 count.  It SEEMS that reset it differently than the usual one, but that could be my imagination.  

Then charge the Oasis by itself for 4 hours (still no battery charging cover attached)  

Then use it and see if that helped.  It made no difference to mine, so they insisted on a factory reset, then charge it- still without the cover attached- for 6 hours minimum.  At that point, I popped the charging cover back on, and left it charging overnight.  When I came back to the chat window with Amazon (that had been left open the whole time), it winked out of existence when I tried to type in it.  But, at that point, it appeared the battery was much improved.  Then, we packed and left for two weeks, and I took that particular Oasis with me, to a place with very weak and spotty WiFi.  The battery didn't last as long as it did before the update, BUT-  I had the wifi on, and it was struggling to connect, and I was reading a book with an intensive amount of looking things up going on, and it survived that for 2 weeks without going flat.  We're home now, so I'll charge and see how it does in its native environment, starting tonight.  

I suspect the only thing needed is a factory reset and a full charge, and cover off or cover on is immaterial in this instance.  I am guessing that part- leaving the cover off- might have been to diagnose if there was a battery death problem, and in which item.  Maybe, though, its a magic code.  I really don't know!

I hope it helps yours.


----------



## lveale

Thanks so much, Koi, for taking the time to answer. While I was waiting to see your solution, I looked high and low with Google. There were lots of instances of people reporting the problem over a period of years and with several Kindle models, so I suspected it wasn't related to any specific software update (and I hadn't done one). Nobody seemed to have a real fix, other than a factory reset.

One person on some blog or other mentioned that if you connected your Kindle to the computer and renamed the book files in the Kindle docs folder from e.g. anybook.azw3 to anybook.azw3.old>ejected the Kindle from the computer>reconnected the Kindle and renamed the books back to their original names>ejected the Kindle again, the books would reappear complete with whatever places you left off reading intact. The collections were lost however.  I tried it with one book and it worked. That method seemed pretty laborious and I didn't know how to write a script to do all the books at once.

Later last night I decided to try my own experiment. I connected the Kindle to the computer>opened the Kindle to the root folder and CUT the documents folder and PASTED the folder to my computer desktop>ejected the Kindle>reconnected the Kindle to the computer and PASTED the Kindle documents folder back into its place in the root folder. IT WORKED! All my books showed up again with places where I had left off reading intact. But there weren't any collections.

I think a factory reset would have worked, but wanted a quicker solution and redoing collections didn't seem too much of a price to pay.

I hope this helps others having this baffling problem and maybe someone has another idea about how to get the collections back too.


----------



## lveale

OOOPS. Sorry, I replied to the wrong post. Different problem, different Kindle Oasis.

The Oasis that was suddenly draining battery at a very rapid clip had a miraculous recovery after I left it for several hours plugged into power without the cover. Hard rebooting, etc. didn't seem to work. I was going to do a reset, but fortunately was able to avoid that part.

But I am still thankful to Koi for providing all the steps he took.


----------



## Koi

lveale, you're very welcome.  Glad its righted itself for you without the factory reset.  I had mislaid my password book, and getting mine all put back in order wasn't happy-making.


----------



## HLS

I just purchased an Oasis on version 5.9.6.1. Been connected to internet for 24hrs now and still has not updated.  Can I go ahead and install the 5.12 listed on amazon now or do I have to install all versions since 5.9.6.1 first? I see no way to do this all internet searches take me to the most current. Should I wait longer for my device to update on its own? Past Oasis I owned always updated when I first turn it on. This is the first one that has not. I emailed customer service to see if the can push updates to me


----------



## barryem

Amazon's Kindle updates are complete firmwares so you can skip versions and just install the latest.

Barry


----------



## HLS

barryem said:


> Amazon's Kindle updates are complete firmwares so you can skip versions and just install the latest.
> 
> Barry


Ya, I found one of the prior updates on my pc and downloaded it and the new version 5.12 and it automatically loaded up the previous updates I was missing. Was kinda cool. Took bad Amazons Customer Service could not tell me this. It took them like a half dozen emails LOL


----------



## barryem

I've found that Amazon's email customer service is very poor.  I get good service from them when I call or chat.

I think most companies just send out stock letters for email help and Amazon doesn't seem to be any different.

Barry


----------



## HLS

barryem said:


> I've found that Amazon's email customer service is very poor. I get good service from them when I call or chat.
> 
> I think most companies just send out stock letters for email help and Amazon doesn't seem to be any different.
> 
> Barry


I speant the last day or so downloading my books and I accidentally reset the fucker now I go to do the whole process again


----------



## crebel

barryem said:


> Amazon's Kindle updates are complete firmwares so you can skip versions and just install the latest.
> 
> Barry


Thanks for this as it was new information to me. It hasn't been that long ago we had to do multiple sequential updates, one at a time, if we missed any intervening updates, was it?


----------



## barryem

I'm not really sure when Amazon started doing full updates.  Maybe they always did.  I don't know.  I always update mine manually right after the updates are released.  The reason I know that they issue complete firmwares is that I read that not long ago and then I looked at some firmwares I'd downloaded and saw how big they were so I'm sure it's true.

I have 3 of them on my computer now, one for each model Kindle I have that got this latest update.  Two of them are 224 meg and one is 246 meg.  Those are way too large not to be complete firmwares, although that would leave room for doubt if I hadn't read it recently in a discussion on Mobileread's forum.

Barry


----------



## HLS

barryem said:


> I'm not really sure when Amazon started doing full updates. Maybe they always did. I don't know. I always update mine manually right after the updates are released. The reason I know that they issue complete firmwares is that I read that not long ago and then I looked at some firmwares I'd downloaded and saw how big they were so I'm sure it's true.
> 
> I have 3 of them on my computer now, one for each model Kindle I have that got this latest update. Two of them are 224 meg and one is 246 meg. Those are way too large not to be complete firmwares, although that would leave room for doubt if I hadn't read it recently in a discussion on Mobileread's forum.
> 
> Barry


I canceled my membership at that forum. Kinda wish I did not. I thought it pointless to be in two forums almost the same but we get more replies at mobilereads.

I do notice after the last update that now if you side load a bunch of books you get a warning pop up message that it will drain battery while indexing. My battery issues had nothing to do with indexing. I was loosing 30% to 50% battery power a day with the screen off and not in use, no indexing. I traded in my Oasis for the new one so I hope the one I get on release day will have a good battery. I am tired of returning e-readers.

Stupid me I had withdrawal symptoms not having my Oasis on me, so I went to best buy and got the 8GB model now I am going to have two Oasis come the 24th LOL at least this one has a good battery life. It indexed all my books and still plenty of power left.


----------



## HLS

lveale said:


> Koi,
> Could you please post the exact steps you took to fix this battery drain problem (if you really did managed to fix it)? My Oasis 8th generation is draining so fast I can watch it drop a percent a minute--no books indexing, no light, no wifi, etc. I really wish Amazon would allow rolling back of updates when they release a klunker. My other Oasis is still running 5.10.3 and the battery is fine.
> 
> TIA


There are no real ways to fix it. It seems to be a genuine issue. Basically using airplane mode and using a low light option helps but for many people battery drain was excessive no matter what. I lost 30% to 50% power a day on mine. I had to charge every other day. Drove me flippin nuts. I hope Oasis 3 will have a better battry. I heard rumors battery is a tad bigger but I do not know if that is true or not


----------



## hamerfan

For Kindles 6th Generation and newer, there is an update available. Either 5.12.1 or 5.12.1.1


----------

